# News - Far Cry 2: Zu heftig? Neues Far Cry 2-Video erregt die Gemüter



## System (20. Juli 2008)

*News - Far Cry 2: Zu heftig? Neues Far Cry 2-Video erregt die Gemüter*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,652603


----------



## Vidaro (20. Juli 2008)

mal ganz ehrlich verstehe die aufregung nicht!
Nun regen sich alle künstlich auf und wenn sie das spiel haben machens es eh genauso!

zumal was sollte denn sonst passieren?
so wie bei anderen spielen das sie dann aufeinmal den schützen schießen und in sogar treffen können? ja ne is klar


----------



## GodsWeapon (20. Juli 2008)

Also ich verstehe die Aufregung kein bischen, denn ein Spiel ohne Gewalt würde ich niemals spielen. Je brutaler das Spiel, desto bessser!


----------



## Rage1988 (20. Juli 2008)

Es gibt so viele brutale Spiele , da regt sich kein Mensch drüber auf , aber bei dieser harmlosen Szene , die man auch in Filmen sehen kann , regen sich die Leute auf .-.-

Ich finde es gut , dass das Spiel so realistisch wie möglich ist und die ganzen Möglichkeiten , die man in dem Spiel hat , sind bis jetzt eh einzigartig .

Ich finde das Spiel eigentlich nicht zu brutal , sondern nur realistisch.


----------



## neukrapohl (20. Juli 2008)

Die USK wird sich freuen - und all die, die derartige Spiele gern verboten sehen wollen sicher auch. Nicht das wir uns falsch verstehen - ich liebe FPS und auch FC2 werd ich mir sicher zulegen. Und das man die im Video zu sehenden Möglichkeiten im Spiel hat - realistisch und cool. Aber muss man damit werben ? Das bringt doch schon vorab all die Geister auf die Barrikaden, die wir als FPS - Fans nun wirklich nicht brauchen können.


----------



## BlackP88 (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Denke auch das es nur einfach immer realistischer wird. Das gefährliche dabei ist nur das die grenzen der virtuellen Gewalt mit der der realen Gewalt immer mehr verschwimmen und es daher umso wichtiger ist wieder auf die alten Probleme des Vertriebs und der Aufsichtspflicht bei Minderjährigen anzuknüpfen. Diese spiele dürfen eigentlich wirklich nur von leuten gespielt werden die gefestigte moralische Prinzipien für sich verinnerlicht haben.. und sehr wohl zwischen real und virtuell unterscheiden und eine Grenze zwischen sich selbst und dem Medium schaffen können. Aber immerhin wird mit dem zunehmenden Realismus der Krieg auch weniger beschönigt... denn so grausam wie Menschen in wirklichkeit sein können.. und es auch sind... werden es spiele niemal darstellen können (was wohl auch besser so ist) Ein Spiel sollte auch Spiel bleiben.


----------



## Silverpalm (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				neukrapohl am 20.07.2008 14:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Die USK wird sich freuen - und all die, die derartige Spiele gern verboten sehen wollen sicher auch. Nicht das wir uns falsch verstehen - ich liebe FPS und auch FC2 werd ich mir sicher zulegen. Und das man die im Video zu sehenden Möglichkeiten im Spiel hat - realistisch und cool. Aber muss man damit werben ? Das bringt doch schon vorab all die Geister auf die Barrikaden, die wir als FPS - Fans nun wirklich nicht brauchen können.




Dass ist doch schwachsinn!!
Der dargestellte Inhalt ist brutal und kompromisslos! Darüber lässt sich streiten und diskutieren!
Aber wenn man die Diskussion nicht erträgt und alles verheimlichen und vertuschen muss, dann zeugt es doch davon, dass du selbst schon denkst, dass es zu brutal ist und man es nicht zeigen soll, damit es nicht verboten wird!
Entweder man akzeptiert das Konzept des realismus und all seine Folgen, verteidigt ihn und steht dazu! So wie es die Entwickler mit diesem Video tun, oder man lässt es sein!
Aber so eine Heuchlerscheiße kann man sich sparen!


----------



## Turius (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

cool!
alles was ein game näher an die realität bringt, ist gut.
und das ist ne bekannte taktik, einen gegner aus einer gruppe zu verletzen, und dann die anderen beim rettungsversuch wegputzen.


----------



## DrProof (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Wo ist nun die brutalität? Full Metal Jacket beinhaltet Filmisch genau eine solche Szene und ist in Deutschland ab 16 freigegeben. Es ist auch ganz normale Kriegstaktic für Scharfschützen einzelne aus der Gruppe nur zu verletzen und dann die helfenden Kameraden zu erschießen. Was soll man sonst im Krieg machen? Welcher nie fair ist...


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				DrProof am 20.07.2008 14:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist nun die brutalität? Full Metal Jacket beinhaltet Filmisch genau eine solche Szene und ist in Deutschland ab 16 freigegeben. Es ist auch ganz normale Kriegstaktic für Scharfschützen einzelne aus der Gruppe nur zu verletzen und dann die helfenden Kameraden zu erschießen. Was soll man sonst im Krieg machen? Welcher nie fair ist...



es ist schon was anderes, ob in einem film die erbarmungslosigkeit des krieges gezeigt wird oder ob man selber aktiv so handeln soll und dies dann "belohnt" wird. FMJacket ist ein ANTI-kriegsfilm. far cry spielt man aber mit sicherheit aus vielen gründen, ganz sicher aber nicht als "anti-kriegsspiel"

sicher: es gibt leute, für die ist das egal, ob man zuschaut oder interagiert. aber hinsichtlich jugendschutz, vorbildfunktion, lerneffekt usw. muss man interagierende gewalt ganz anders bewerten als gewalt in filmen, die den schrecken der jeweiligen situation ausdrücken soll.

wenn das im video "nur" ne taktik des spielenden gamers ist, dann kann aber das spiel nix dafür, dass derjenige so handelt. allerdings isses nicht grad klug, so was dann in ein promo-video zu packen.


----------



## cryfar (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

es ist real nicht brutal!
Der einzige Unterschied zu Filmen besteht darin, dass man es selber durchführen kann. Das ist wahrscheinlich der Punkt, den viele Kritiker in den Augenschein nehmen. Dennoch es ist ein Spiel das zu 100 % in Deutschland ab 18 freigegeben wird, also ist es egal was es zeigt und wie man seine Widersacher zur Strecke bringen kann. 

Hätte z. b. Battlefield heroes solche Methoden zum Kennenlernen bereitgestellt, wäre es sicher einen Grund wert  darüber zu diskutieren. !


----------



## Konrad1985 (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

es wird stark zensiert werden, bzw. für Minderjährige nicht freigegeben sein. und genau da liegt das Problem: wie verhindert  man, dass Minderjährige dieses Spiel zocken?


----------



## markenprodukt (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				GodsWeapon am 20.07.2008 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich verstehe die Aufregung kein bischen, denn ein Spiel ohne Gewalt würde ich niemals spielen. Je brutaler das Spiel, desto bessser!


Was für eine (dämliche) Aussage...  

Zu dem Video; ich fands beim ersten Mal ansehen auch etwas makaber. 
Auch wenn es nur ein Spiel ist gehören solche Dinge meiner Meinung nach nicht umbedingt rein. Aber es kann ja jeder selbst beim Spielen entscheiden ob er dieses Feature ausnützen will oder nicht.


----------



## MeIkor (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				DrProof am 20.07.2008 14:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist nun die brutalität? Full Metal Jacket beinhaltet Filmisch genau eine solche Szene und ist in Deutschland ab 16 freigegeben. Es ist auch ganz normale Kriegstaktic für Scharfschützen einzelne aus der Gruppe nur zu verletzen und dann die helfenden Kameraden zu erschießen. Was soll man sonst im Krieg machen? Welcher nie fair ist...



Ob und wo ziehen Spieleentwickler eine Grenze? 

Massenvergewaltigungen und (auch) Kindern die Gliedmassen abzuhacken sind ebenfalls erprobte und wirkungsvolle Kriegstaktiken. Realitätsnahe Kriegstaktiken können offenbar nicht die obere Grenze für Spieleentwickler sein.

Wo setzt also der Käufer seine Grenze und reguliert durch Nichtkauf die Nachfrage und damit das Angebot? Kann, darf, soll, muß der Gesetzgeber ggf. Grenzen setzten?


----------



## faZe (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Ich hab ja im Diskussionsthread gestern auch schon gesagt, dass ich das ziemlich krass finde. Und das, obwohl ich auch in SoF 1 / Bl**d 2 damals schon Menschen Stück für Stück auseinander genommen hab^^
Ich werd mir FC2 kaufen und sämtliche Möglichkeiten, die das Spiel bietet, ausnutzen und Spaß haben! Dennoch hat mich solch eine Taktik schon ziemlich überrascht, ist halt n starkes Stück


----------



## BLACKDIMMU (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

spielerisch gesehen hallte ich diese siumaltion schon für wichtig udn richtig
ethisch und moralisch gesehen hallte ich es aber für fragwürdig
so mit hat es wohl eine ab 18 oder eine ab 21 einstufung druch aus verdient....

ich würde es sehr gut finden wenn die böse wichte nicht nur als böse wichte dagestellt werden würden, sondern vielleicht auch als familien väter, vielleicht sogar die darstellung von familien selbst im spiel, damit dem spieler genau bewust gemacht wird, was er da eigendlich tut...., was tod für eine kosquenz hat.

aber genau sowas würde dann wohl für ein absolutes verbot sorgen, weil sich dann der "seelisch etwas andere" spieler dann richtig austoben kann...


----------



## Fezzo (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Ich finde es krass, wie der in den Fuss geschossene Typ zusammensackt und sich dann auf dem Boden krümmt. Hab schon so ziemlich alles gespielt was in der Gewaltdarstellung heftig ist, aber so eine realistische Darstellung von Schmerzen, die man dem Gegenspieler zufügt ist ziemlich rauh. Ich finds grenzwertig, also die Darstellung in der gezeigten Form zwar noch halbwegs vertretbar, aber trotzdem befremdlich.


----------



## querfeldein (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Denke die Spielehersteller können sich nur noch so vom Spielebrei absetzen....
Lustig, ich dachte nicht das sich jmd noch von Gewalt beeindrucken lässt.
Keine Ahnung was das für Programmierer sind, haben die kein Respekt von gar nix ?


----------



## satchmo (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: News - Far Cry 2: Zu heftig? Neues Far Cry 2-Video erregt die Gemüter*



			
				System am 20.07.2008 14:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Nun, die Szene, die beschrieben wird, dürfte von der taktischen Seite betrachtet absolut der Realität entsprechen.

Mein Gott, was soll´s, das Spiel ist ab 18! Wer sich das anschauen möchte, spielen möchte und erleben möchte, soll es eben als Erwachsener tun.

Diese ganze Debatte ist idiotisch, künstlich und wird überstilisiert.

Man sollte viel mehr Energie darauf aufwenden, mit jungen Menschen über Gewalt zu sprechen, Gewalt spürbar machen - eben präventiv tätig zu werden.
Diese ganze Indizierung-Schiene bewirkt doch nur, dass man sich auch ohne oben Beschriebenes in Sicherheit wiegt - ein Trugschluss!


----------



## querfeldein (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: News - Far Cry 2: Zu heftig? Neues Far Cry 2-Video erregt die Gemüter*

Die Alterbegrenzung ist ja wohl ein Witz, sollte das Game über Steam oder ähnliches gekauft werden können, hat eine Alterseinstufung keinen Wert...


----------



## WullFish (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Fezzo am 20.07.2008 15:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es krass, wie der in den Fuss geschossene Typ zusammensackt und sich dann auf dem Boden krümmt. Hab schon so ziemlich alles gespielt was in der Gewaltdarstellung heftig ist, aber so eine realistische Darstellung von Schmerzen, die man dem Gegenspieler zufügt ist ziemlich rauh. Ich finds grenzwertig, also die Darstellung in der gezeigten Form zwar noch halbwegs vertretbar, aber trotzdem befremdlich.



Krass? Rauh? Befremdlich? Meine güte, es gibt Spiele, in denen sekündlich Körperteile durch die Luft fliegen, die zu recht nur unter dem Ladentisch verkauft werden. Eine Diskussion über diese kleine taktische Prise in FC2 zu entfachen, ist schwachsinnig, zumal die USK Jahr für Jahr mehr die Augen vor der Realität verschließt.

Man nehme nur mal Diablo 2. Kadaverexplosionen und Blut sah man da am laufenden Band. Mittlerweile ist die USK auch schon soweit, sogar Spiele dieser Art erst ab 18 freizugeben. Auch wenn ich schon lang diese Altersgrenze überschritten hab, ist das in meinen Augen Irrsinn!


----------



## zordiac (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Bei COD4 z.B. jammern die angeschossenen Leute auch und kriechen weg.
Und gegen SOF ist das doch lächerlich.
Das ist ein Spiel für Erwachsene, nicht für Kinder. 

Befremdlich finde ich eher einige Kommentare hier ("Keine Ahnung was das für Programmierer sind, haben die kein Respekt von gar nix" oder "sollte das Game über Steam oder ähnliches gekauft werden können, hat eine Alterseinstufung keinen Wert" und "Hab schon so ziemlich alles gespielt was in der Gewaltdarstellung heftig ist, aber so eine realistische Darstellung....")

Keine Ahnung, aber mal Fresse aufreissen.


----------



## PostalDude83 (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Warum egtl immer wieder die Aufregung um sowas.. die Realität sieht genau so aus. Naja egal, irgendwo muss immer rumgenörgelt werden ^^


----------



## Lion2k7 (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Es ist nur ein Spiel Oo


----------



## playalain (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Fc2 spielt in Afrika und da wird der Krieg nunmal brutal geführt. 

Wollt ihr das alles ein Sonntagsspaziergang wird.
Sollen WW2-Shooter nur noch Friede und Freude sein. Soll man mit Blumen schiessen?


----------



## Zubunapy (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Rage1988 am 20.07.2008 14:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt so viele brutale Spiele , da regt sich kein Mensch drüber auf , aber bei dieser harmlosen Szene , die man auch in Filmen sehen kann , regen sich die Leute auf .-.-


Diese Szene ist für uns Spieler gefährlicher, als du ahnst. Denk mal über die moralischen Aspekte dieser Situation nach: Du quälst deinen Gegner mit einem gezielten Schuss in den Fuß, wartest ab während er sich vor Schmerzen am Boden wälzt und erschießt anschließend ihn und den Kerl, der ihm doch nur helfen wollte. Was dort gezeigt wurde, ist Krieg von seiner härtesten Seite. Und wir können es nachspielen und erfreuen uns möglicherweise noch an den gezeigten Bildern und Animationen. Mal im Ernst: Ich freue mich darauf, eben solche Situationen nachzuspielen. Dadurch bekommt das Spiel eine besondere Tiefe. Gegner sitzen nicht mehr länger auf dem Boden und schütteln den Kopf. Sie sterben nicht durch drei Schuss ins Bein (wie bei Crysis und co  ), nein, sie brechen verwundet zusammen. Das bringt viele taktische Möglichkeiten mit sich. Aber es wird uns Spielern bei der immernoch anhaltenden Kilelrspieldebatte nicht helfen.

Harmlose Szene? Wohl kaum


----------



## Zubunapy (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				WullFish am 20.07.2008 15:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Krass? Rauh? Befremdlich? Meine güte, es gibt Spiele, in denen sekündlich Körperteile durch die Luft fliegen, die zu recht nur unter dem Ladentisch verkauft werden. Eine Diskussion über diese kleine taktische Prise in FC2 zu entfachen, ist schwachsinnig, zumal die USK Jahr für Jahr mehr die Augen vor der Realität verschließt.


In einer Spielanleitung eines Games, welches ich nicht nennen darf, steht geschrieben, man solle seinen Gegner zunächst quählen und erst dann umbringen, um möglichst viele Punkte zu bekommen. In FC2 wird man den Gegner quählen müssen, um auch die anderen zu erwischen. DAS ist das Problem. Rumfliegende Körperteile sind eine Sache. Menschen bewusst Schmerzen zuzufügen, ist eine andere. Eine gaaaaanz andere.


----------



## tobide1981 (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Das ist ein Thema über das man sich immer wieder streiten kann, genauso wie: was ist besser - PC oder Konsole! 
Es ist so: Durch die immer größeren Möglichkeiten und die bessere Grafik bleibt es einfach nicht aus das Spiele immer realer wirken. Diese Spiele sind aber auch definitiv erst "ab 18" und somit für Erwachsene! Wenn jemand ein Problem damit hat so ein Spiel zu spielen, dann soll er sein lassen. Das die Entwickler so ein Video zeigen, liegt auch daran, dass es keinen zB in den USA groß juckt wie brutal das ist. Man sollte mit 18 in der Lage sein zu begreifen das es ein Spiel ist  und "bitte nicht zu Hause nachmachen" einzustufen. Wenn die Regierung oder die USK damit ein Problem hat, dann sollen sie die Altersfreigabe nochmal überdenken bzw anhebenund dafür aber die Spiele  unberührt lassen! Was bringt es mir wenn ich 18 bzw über 18 bin und ein Spiel trotz "keine Jugendfreigabe" dennoch total geschnitten in die Regale kommt?! Es fehlen Spieleinhalte für die ich eigentlich gezahlt habe!!! Das wäre als ob ich mir eine Pizza kaufe, der Belag fehlt und der Bäcker sagt: ich bekomme den Vollpreis - stell dir den Käse und die Salami einfach vor!!!


----------



## kavoven (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Wegen sowas haben wir zum Glück du USK... bloß weg mit dem Mist!


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Zubunapy am 20.07.2008 15:48 schrieb:
			
		

> WullFish am 20.07.2008 15:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 klar darfst du manhunt nennen, du bist doch kein journalist, der einen das spiel nicht-negativ bewertenden artikel veröffentlicht...




> In FC2 wird man den Gegner quählen müssen, um auch die anderen zu erwischen. DAS ist das Problem.


 "müssen"? es ist doch nur eine OPTION. oder lautet der auftrag in der situation "locken Sie gegner hervor, indem sie kameraden schwer verletzt liegen lassen" ?  

daher ja mein comment: es ist dumm, so was in einem promovideo zu zeigen.


----------



## N-o-x (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				zordiac am 20.07.2008 15:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei COD4 z.B. jammern die angeschossenen Leute auch und kriechen weg.
> Und gegen SOF ist das doch lächerlich.
> Das ist ein Spiel für Erwachsene, nicht für Kinder.
> 
> ...


Ach ja genau, weil's das im ebenso kranken SoF schonmal gab ist es korrekt.  
Und weil's für Erwachsene ist, brauchen wir auch nicht über moralische Werte diskutieren, da die ja nur für Kinder gelten. 

Meine Güte, selten so eine Scheiße gelesen. 

Wenn du solche Szenen gerne nachspielen möchtest, von mir aus, aber so dämlich mit deinen Neigungen zu argumentieren ist einfach nur lächerlich.


----------



## WullFish (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Zubunapy am 20.07.2008 15:48 schrieb:
			
		

> WullFish am 20.07.2008 15:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist kein Problem, da Du das nicht machen MUSST. Du kannst genauso gut in das Camp stürmen, und Rambo-like um Dich feuern.
Und erlaube mir hier mal Gears Of War 2 zu nennen, bei dem man mit gezielten Schüssen in die Beine den Gegner zu Boden bringt, um ihm dann entweder mit Gewehrkolben oder Stiefel Brei aus dem Kopf zu machen! Ich bitte euch, angesichts viel krasserer Beispiele verliert diese Diskussion hier wirklich an Boden...


----------



## mein_kleiner_Tod (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Man kann über den Grad der Gewaltdarstellung geteilter Meinung sein. Die taktischen Möglichkeiten  versprechen allerdings langfristige Motivation. Wenn es einem zu heftig ist muss man es ja nicht spielen. Ausserdem sind humpelnde angeschossene Gegner nicht unbedingt eine Neuheit.

Man könnte auch soweit gehen und sich fragen ob eine realistische Gewaltdarstellung nicht besser ist als die Folgen verharmlost darzustellen.

Edit: Ausserdem ist das Spiel ohnehin für ERWACHSENE und nicht für Kinder.


----------



## thefirstsonnyblack (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

ich finde es gut wenn man selber entscheiden kann wie radikal und brutal man spielt. 

man muss ja nicht solche taktiken benützen, sondern kann auch so spielen wie es die eigene moral zulässt

ich bin mir selber nicht sicher ob ich so etwas machen würde. aber wer wies, wenn ich einen extrem beschissenen tag gehabt habe, hmm...

und wenn leute so etwas zu heftig finden sollten sie sich mal SoF 2 und payback anschauen. gnau diese details lassen einem beim spielen einen schauer den rücken runter laufen wie heftig es wirklich ist mit waffen auf menschen zu schießen, finde es nämlich auch eine frechheit wenn sowas wie in dutzenden anderen spielen verharmlost wird.

realer ist nur gerecht weil so krieg nicht zum witz und fürs kinderzimmer gemacht wird, denn wenn menschen erschossen werden das schaut nicht harmlos und unblutig aus. 

auch die brutale vorgangsweise ist im krieg alltäglich und wir wessis brauchen uns das nicht verschönern nur damit wir reinen gewissens virtuell leute abknallen können, das ist nämlich die frechheit, verharmloster krieg damit ihn auch kinder spielen können.


----------



## DrUnK3n (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Zubunapy am 20.07.2008 15:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Menschen bewusst Schmerzen zuzufügen, ist eine andere. Eine gaaaaanz andere.



Manche Leute hier klingen ja wirklich schon als ob sie denken das sei real....
Meine Güte das ist ein Spiel und jeder normal denkende erwachsene Mensch kann sowas ohne Probleme verarbeiten. Und Kinder haben haben da nichts dran zu suchen und dafür haben die Eltern zu sorgen und nicht der Staat mit irgendwelchen Verboten die auch Erwachsene betreffen.


----------



## Matt1974 (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Finde ich ehrlich gesagt nicht Schlimm. Es ist ein Spiel und um einem Vorredner zu wiedersprechen, es ist kein Mensch, das sind Pixel, nichts anderes. Ich bin 34 un langsam echt genervt warum ich als mündiger Steuerzahler da sein darf und wenns ums Hobby geht bin ich ein 8 jähriger ohne Rechte. Wer kennt Chili con Carnage für PSP, das wurde vom markt genommen, obwohl es ab 18 war. Und warum, weil da geredet wird wie auf 'm Schulhof. Wohin soll das führen. Ich war beim Bund und hatte eine Scharfschützenausbildung, Genfer Konventionen verbieten eine Menge, aber jeder würde seine Patronen anritzen, wenn es um sein Leben geht und man nur noch eine Kugel pro Gegner hat. Andererseits ist diese Darstellung im Spiel eine Form von Erziehen und Aufklären, denn was da so mancherorts in Afrika passiert, ist sicher nicht das was wir bei RTL und ARD sehen.


----------



## Bl00dy3y3 (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Mir persönlich geht das im Video gezeigt doch etwas zweit, man kann diese Szenen nicht mit irgendwelchen anderen Spielen vergleichen wo nur Körperteile durch die Gegend fliegen. Das sind zwei verschiedene Themen das eine ist übertriebene Gewalt aber das was man im Vid gesehen hat waren "virtuelle" Qualen. Und ich finde das sind zwei verschiedene Dinge, bei den meisten Games ist ein Gegner schnell tot oder er lebt, aber hier wird der "virtuelle" Tod schön hingezogen. Und so was kann ich z.B. nicht mit meinem Gewissen vereinbaren. Und nur weil es ein Game ist geilt die Ethik gar nicht mehr?

Ihr sollt mich nicht falsch verstehen, das Game kauf ich mir auch aber ich werde so was nicht praktizieren. Da hört für mich der Spaß einfach auf.

Hier reden ja viele von Realität und wollen die so ungemein, aber bei euch würde es aufhören wenn ihr gegen "virtuelle" Kinder kämpfen müssten (nach manch einen sind das doch auch nur Pixel und Polygone). Was in diesem Szenario leider zu normal ist. Der Grund warum ihr nicht gegen "virtuelle" Kinder kämpfen wollt ist auch der Grund warum ich auch Polygonen keinen unnötigen Qualen zufügen will. Also sagt nicht ich könnte nicht unterscheiden was real und was nicht real ist.

Und wenn ich hier lese, so was wird doch in echten Kriegen gemacht, weis ich nicht wo da das Argument liegen soll, ich glaub nicht dass das ein Soldat aus reiner Unterhaltung macht. In echten Kriegen werden auch unschuldige getötet oder vergewaltigt.


----------



## XIII13 (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Ich weiß gar nicht, warum da so ein Radau drum gemacht wird. Das konnte man bei Sniper Elite, Crysis und co.
@Zubunapy: Den Verweis auf Manhunt kannst du dir sparen. Bei FC2 ist das eine mögliche Taktik, du bist zu nichts gezwungen. Die Motivation ist da einfach eine ganz andere.
Ich fand diese Szene auch derb, aber wayne? Zielste Hald auf Kopf oder Torso und gut ist.
Und Menschen schmerzen zufügen? Mein Gott, es ist ein Spiel. Da wird keiner (ausser dir veilleicht) drunter leiden.
Hätten sie das nicht im Video gezeigt oder würde es nur im Handbuch stehen, hätts keinen gejuckt und trotzdem hätten wohl nicht wenige so eine Taktik benutzt.
Also kein Grund, hier so scheinheilig tun.


----------



## LordFata (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Ich verurteile nicht, dass so etwas möglich ist. Es ist und bleibt ein Spiel für Erwachsene.

Aber dass so etwas bei Präsentationsvideos abgezogen wird ist sehr wohl zu verurteilen, ja sogar eine Frechheit. Dass genau solche Videos (von Spielern erstellt) nach Release in allen Varationen bei Youtube landen, und von minderjährigen mit 5/5 Sternen bewertet werden ist schon beim Gedanken daran erschreckend!

Bei der GC letzten Jahres in leipzig sah ich eine erste live-Präsentation, bei der exakt diese Szene abgezogen wurde. Ich sah auf keinem der vielen Gesichter der volljährigen Zuschauer Anerkennung oder Begeisterung für solche Aktionen. 

Bei mir verliert damit die Art, in der Far Cry 2 publiziert wird, stark an Respekt


----------



## DrUnK3n (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Bl00dy3y3 am 20.07.2008 16:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier reden ja viele von Realität und wollen die so ungemein, aber bei euch würde es aufhören wenn ihr gegen "virtuelle" Kinder kämpfen müssten (nach manch einen sind das doch auch nur Pixel und Polygone). Was in diesem Szenario leider zu normal ist. Der Grund warum ihr nicht gegen "virtuelle" Kinder kämpfen wollt ist auch der Grund warum ich auch Polygonen keinen unnötigen Qualen zufügen will. Also sagt nicht ich könnte nicht unterscheiden was real und was nicht real ist.



Tja und ich töte alles mir egal obs virtuelle Kinder sind oder nicht, es ist und bleibt nunmal virtuell, solange das Spiel im allgemeinem Spaß macht. Wenn's natürlich nur um sowas geht, ohne Story Hintergrund etc. würde ich sowas nicht zocken, weil mir sowas keinen Spaß machen würde.
Ich weiß jetzt eben auch nicht welches Game das war aber da habe ich haufenweise Kinder über den Jordan geschickt ^^


----------



## eX2tremiousU (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Matt1974 am 20.07.2008 15:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Andererseits ist diese Darstellung im Spiel eine Form von Erziehen und Aufklären, denn was da so mancherorts in Afrika passiert, ist sicher nicht das was wir bei RTL und ARD sehen.


Was soll daran erzieherisch sein, wenn vor dem Monitor / Fernseher das Klischee eines Spielers sitzt, der mit wahrscheinlich feuchtem Schritt jeden Kopfschuss mit einem "Yay! Gebashed Alda!" kommentiert. Und das machen sogar Erwachsene aus unterschiedlichen sozialen Gefügen (LAN-Feiern = Querschnitt der Masse). Man kann solchen virtuellen Schilderungen ja einiges andichten (Taktik, Strategie, Simulation von Long-Range-Waffeneinsätzen, angedeutete Ballistik) aber Aufklärung wird da wohl kaum geleistet. Die Idee finde ich etwas grotesk und akut abwegig. Was ist dann SoF? Ein Simulator für Gerichtsmediziner, der zeigt, wie sich 5.56mm Projektile auf menschliche Köpfe und Gliedmaßen auswirken? Irgendwie kann ich dieser Sache nicht ganz folgen. Und glaube mir: Bei ARD und Co SIEHT man ganz genau was da so in Afrika und Co. passiert, nur guckt da kaum noch einer hin (ähnlich wie im Irak oder Afghanistan). Erinnerst du dich an die "Wahl" von Mugabe? Wo im Vorfeld seine Parteianhänger die Wähler der Gegenseite mit Stöcken und Steinen bearbeitet haben? Oder die Diamantenkinder? Oder die Unterdrückung bzw. Schändung von Frauen (Beschneidung?).

Wenn man die Augen öffnet bzw. öffnen will, dann sieht man vieles besser...sogar die Realität.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				LordFata am 20.07.2008 16:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verurteile nicht, dass so etwas möglich ist. Es ist und bleibt ein Spiel für Erwachsene.
> 
> Aber dass so etwas bei Präsentationsvideos abgezogen wird ist sehr wohl zu verurteilen, ja sogar eine Frechheit. Dass genau solche Videos (von Spielern erstellt) nach Release in allen Varationen bei Youtube landen, und von minderjährigen mit 5/5 Sternen bewertet werden ist schon beim Gedanken daran erschreckend!


 jo, eben. man stelle sich vor, der normale werbetrailer für "john rambo" hätte aus den szenen bestanden, in denen bauern zum spaß in die luft gejagt werden oder rambo aus geschätzen 10cm entfernung mit einer auf einem jeep montierten stationären MG den fahrer des jeeps zersemmelt...   da würden sich manche über den inhalt des films aufregen, aber selbst gewalt/splatter-fans würden sich (hoffentlich) erschüttert zeigen, dass das als offizieller trailer "für jedermann" zu sehen ist.


----------



## Brzeczek (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Ich finde es gut *Daumen Hoch*


----------



## Moleny (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Deutschland deine Probleme hätte ich gern. Hier regt man sich über jeden Hasenfurz auf und die Geschichte ausführlichst ausdikutieren. Das nervt einfach nur noch.


----------



## robby23 (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Die Spieleindustrie ist dabei ein Tabu nach dem anderen zu brechen. Ich verstehe nicht woher sie sich dieses Recht nimmt. Es geht hier immerhin ein >Spiel<, nicht um eine Realitätssimulation. 
Irgendwo sollte man auch mal Grenzen setzten.
Solche Szenen sind genau der Grund warum >alle< Computerspiele so in Verruf sind und beweisen, dass die "Vorurteile" garnicht so weit her geholt sind.

Die Szene wurde übrigens auch auf der letzten Games Convention gezeigt und erntete Beifall und Gelächter. Irgendwie Makaber aber auch bezeichnent...für Spieler.


----------



## XIII13 (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				LordFata am 20.07.2008 16:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verurteile nicht, dass so etwas möglich ist. Es ist und bleibt ein Spiel für Erwachsene.
> 
> Aber dass so etwas bei Präsentationsvideos abgezogen wird ist sehr wohl zu verurteilen, ja sogar eine Frechheit. Dass genau solche Videos (von Spielern erstellt) nach Release in allen Varationen bei Youtube landen, und von minderjährigen mit 5/5 Sternen bewertet werden ist schon beim Gedanken daran erschreckend!


Das kann man sowieso kaum verhindern. Und es gibt auch noch viel schlimmere Dinge im Web. Egal obs jetzt so ein Video gab oder nicht.
Letztens bin ich auch eher aus versehen auf ein Video gekommen, zeigte Bungy jumping mit einer Schulterkamera.  War an einem Staudamm. Hab ich mir dann auch angesehen und alles sah ganz lustig aus, bis auf einmal das Seil gerissen ist.
Glaub mir, die Bilder von seiner schulter während er auf dem Staudamm knallt und dann noch etwa 40 Meter weiter runterrutscht, nur um dann auf einem Steinigen Boden aufzuschlagen, vergisst man nicht so leicht.
Da ist so ein Video gar nichts.


----------



## oceano (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Als ich den Trailer gestern das erste Mal gesehen hab, vor allem besagte Szene, wollte ich auch erst spontan schreiben, dass ich diese Darstellung höchst "politisch unkorrekt" finde, um es mal milde auszudrücken.  

Kurz vor dem Absenden fiel mir dann aber ein, dass man ja keineswegs zu solch einer dreckigen Art der Kriegsführung gezwungen ist.  Ein ähnliches Thema hatten wir kürzlich erst in einem Fallout3-Thread, wo ein User ziemlich gut beschrieben hat, dass es doch nur für die Qualität eines Spiels spricht wenn es möglichst viele spielerische Möglichkeiten bietet. Sich dann letztendlich doch für den Weg des "Guten" zu entscheiden ist dann umso befriedigender, wenn theoretisch auch die Möglichkeit bestünde "böse" zu spielen. 

Wie gesagt, solange man nicht zu fragwürdigen Aktionen *gezwungen* wird, seh ich da kein Problem. Ein Negativ-Beispiel wäre da  Shellshock, wo man glaub ich zB Zivilisten foltern musste um an Informationen zu kommen.


----------



## DrUnK3n (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Herbboy am 20.07.2008 16:12 schrieb:
			
		

> LordFata am 20.07.2008 16:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also wenn ich mir den Rambo Trailer anschaue, find ich den schlimmer als das hier, wird zwar nichts explizit gewaltätiges gezeigt mit Splatter und so aber das wird hier ja auch nicht. Aber trotzdem lauter Tote, Blut ,Explosionen usw. da gehts doch nur um Gewalt.


----------



## Kralle01 (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

der realismus ballert doch erst recht!


----------



## T-80 (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Meine Güte ich fass es echt nicht was jedes Mal für eine sinnlose Diskussion nach so einem Video entfacht wird.
Man kann es doch auch mal von der positiven Seite sehen wenn man einen abgelegen stehenden soldaten verwundet und ihm geholfen wird, kann man möglicherweise das Missionsziel erfüllen (Ja es ist ein SPIEL) ohne entdeckt oder beschossen zu werden da ja mindestens 2 oder mehr soldaten Gebunden sind. Und am Ende ist alles gut die 2 Soldaten leben noch, wenn auch der eine mit etwas schmerzen im Fuß, aber er lebt.
Außerdem jeder der bei der Bundeswehr war weiss, dass es mehr zählt einen soldaten zu verwunden als zu töten...
ALso mir hat das Video im Übrigen gefallen. Hart aber real.


----------



## Grikschat (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Kralle01 am 20.07.2008 16:32 schrieb:
			
		

> der realismus ballert doch erst recht!


----------



## DrUnK3n (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				robby23 am 20.07.2008 16:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Spieleindustrie ist dabei ein Tabu nach dem anderen zu brechen. Ich verstehe nicht woher sie sich dieses Recht nimmt. Es geht hier immerhin ein >Spiel<, nicht um eine Realitätssimulation.
> Irgendwo sollte man auch mal Grenzen setzten.
> Solche Szenen sind genau der Grund warum >alle< Computerspiele so in Verruf sind und beweisen, dass die "Vorurteile" garnicht so weit her geholt sind.
> 
> Die Szene wurde übrigens auch auf der letzten Games Convention gezeigt und erntete Beifall und Gelächter. Irgendwie Makaber aber auch bezeichnent...für Spieler.



Wo wird hier bitte ein Tabu gebrochen was in Filmen und erst Recht in der Realität nicht schon längst gebrochen wurde?
Nur weil ich nen Mausklick mit dazu tue wird's nen klein bisschen interatkiver aber auch kein bisschen realistischer, es ist und bleibt ein Spiel und wird nicht umsonst erst für Erwachsene freigegeben sein. Und da kann bzw. sollte jeder selbst für sich entscheiden können, was ihm gefällt und was nicht.


----------



## Vidaro (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				robby23 am 20.07.2008 16:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Spieleindustrie ist dabei ein Tabu nach dem anderen zu brechen. Ich verstehe nicht woher sie sich dieses Recht nimmt. Es geht hier immerhin ein >Spiel<, nicht um eine Realitätssimulation.
> Irgendwo sollte man auch mal Grenzen setzten.
> Solche Szenen sind genau der Grund warum >alle< Computerspiele so in Verruf sind und beweisen, dass die "Vorurteile" garnicht so weit her geholt sind.



ja in filmen gibts das schon ewig sogar in uralten western aus den 60er jahre gibt es solche szenen!
aber wenns dann in nem spiel gebracht wird ah das ist das schlimm!
zumal ist dies nicht das erste spiel in dem das möglich ist! in den Sniper spielen war es auch in einem möglich das man so die anderen "anlocken" konnte

und war es in dem Spiel Commandos nicht auch so das wenn man mit dem scharfschützen jemand erschossen hat das ein kamerad von ihm zu ihm hin ist? 
bin mir zwar nicht sicher aber denke schon

also was soll diese sinnlose diskusion zumal wenn ihr was dagegen hat dann nutzt diese möglichkeit im spiel einfach nicht!


----------



## Microwave (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Also ich liebe gute KI. 
Aber das sich alle gleich aufregen blos weil sich die Bots nicht verhalten wie seelenlose Idioten, verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## Bloody-Deed (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Ich denke auch, dass viele Filme diesen Grat der Realität schon längst erreicht haben und wie immer wird das nicht kritisiert.

Ich denke einfach das die Spiele zwar immer realistischer werden, aber hey, es ist immer noch dem Spieler überlassen was er tut.


----------



## fake-plastic-tree (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Vorschlag: Alle diejenigen, die so gerne diese ganze Kriegsscheiße spielen, gehen vorher mal ein Jahr nach Afghanistan oder in den Irak oder in den Kongo, aber mit Gewehr in der Hand. 

Krieg gehört zu den grauenvollsten Dingen dieser Welt. Wer ernsthaft Spaß daran hat, sowas nachzuspielen, dem möchte ich fehlende Reife und Weitsichtigkeit vorwerfen. Merkt ihr es denn gar nicht? Es ist wirklich sehr, sehr schade, dass es so aussieht.


----------



## fake-plastic-tree (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

huch, doppelpost


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

was gibt da aufzuregen ist doch normale Kriegstaktik

lernt man so was nicht bei der Bundeswehr ?

Spiel ab 18 und ende

wenn man zur Bundeswehr gehen darf kann man auch so ein Spiel spielen

ist doch kein Prob

da finde ich Schützenvereine in Bayern schlimmer

"zieht den Bayern die Lederhosen aus Lederhosen aus ... "

MFG SchumiGSG9 aus Preußen äh Berlin

im vergleich dazu ist John Rambo(uncut) (19,99 bei Media Markt viel brutaler und zeigt wie es im Krieg nun mal ist
 (Vermietung und Verkauf nur an Erwachsene Strafrechtlich unbedenklich SPIO/JK)

bzw drüber geklebt

Vermietung und Verkauf nur an Erwachsene SPIO/JK - Keine schwere Jugendgefährdung


----------



## doceddy (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				fake-plastic-tree am 20.07.2008 17:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Vorschlag: Alle diejenigen, die so gerne diese ganze Kriegsscheiße spielen, gehen vorher mal ein Jahr nach Afghanistan oder in den Irak oder in den Kongo, aber mit Gewehr in der Hand.
> 
> Krieg gehört zu den grauenvollsten Dingen dieser Welt. Wer ernsthaft Spaß daran hat, sowas nachzuspielen, dem möchte ich fehlende Reife und Weitsichtigkeit vorwerfen. Merkt ihr es denn gar nicht? Es ist wirklich sehr, sehr schade, dass es so aussieht.




Und wenn du auf der Strasse siehst wie Kinder mit Spielzeugwaffen auf einander schiessen, sagst du auch, sie sollen nach Afghanistan gehen?
Gerade bei den Leuten, die jetzt am lautesten schreien gibts keine Grenzen zwischen Realität und Spielen. 
Ich mag "Gewalt" in Spielen, hasse aber Horror-Filme a la SAW ( weil es meiner Meinung nach schon pervers ist ), trotzdem versuche ich keinem schlechtes Gewissen deswegen zu machen.


----------



## Zubunapy (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				WullFish am 20.07.2008 15:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist kein Problem, da Du das nicht machen MUSST. Du kannst genauso gut in das Camp stürmen, und Rambo-like um Dich feuern.


In unbenanntem Spiel MUSS man es auch nicht, man DARF. Aber alleine die Möglichkeit wird der Presse neues Holz für deren Feuer geben.



> Und erlaube mir hier mal Gears Of War 2 zu nennen, bei dem man mit gezielten Schüssen in die Beine den Gegner zu Boden bringt, um ihm dann entweder mit Gewehrkolben oder Stiefel Brei aus dem Kopf zu machen! Ich bitte euch, angesichts viel krasserer Beispiele verliert diese Diskussion hier wirklich an Boden...



Äh, hä? (oh, cool, ein Palindrom geschaffen  )

Soll das bedeuten, dass der Krieg weniger schlimm wäre, wenn er öfter praktiziert würde bzw wenn es schon einen grausameren gab? Dass Autounfälle keinen beunruhigen müssen, da sie täglich passieren? 

Diese Diskussion verliert nicht an Boden. Durch das Promovideo wurde Presse und co erneutes Holz ins Feuer geworfen. Und eine derart sinnfreie Argumentation wie beispielsweise von dir hilft nicht wirklich. Stell dir mal vor, ein Frontal21-Redakteur würde das von dir geschriebene lesen und ähnlich interpretieren wie ich. Die Nachrichten kann ich mir so schon ausmalen.


----------



## Zubunapy (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				fake-plastic-tree am 20.07.2008 17:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Vorschlag: Alle diejenigen, die so gerne diese ganze Kriegsscheiße spielen, gehen vorher mal ein Jahr nach Afghanistan oder in den Irak oder in den Kongo, aber mit Gewehr in der Hand.


Genau!! Und die, die gerne Rennspiele spielen, die sollen mit hundertachtzig gegen einen Baum fahren, nur um zu wissen, wie das ist. Und die Rollenspieler gehen nach Afrika und fordern dort einen Häubtling zu einem Zweikampf heraus. Und vergessen wir ja nicht die Monkey Island Fans. Die sollen sich auch mal aus ner Kanone schießen lassen!! (bis hier hin sarkastisch gemeint)

Merkst du eigentlich, wie sehr dein Vergleich hinkt? Sollen wir jetzt jeden, der schon einmal Krieg gespielt hat, nach Afghanistan schicken?? Dann wäre Deutschland aber verflixt leer. Schließlich beeinhalten fast alle Strategie- Spiele und shooter Krieg in irgend einer Form. Schach ist das älteste Kriegsspiel der Welt. Und mit Spielzeugpistolen hat wohl auch schon jeder mal handtiert. Du willst also alle 80Millionen Deutsche mit Waffen nach Afghanistan schicken? Und mit welcher Botschaft sollen diese schwer bewaffneten Soldaten auftauchen?? "Nehmt es bitte nicht persönlich, aber wir werden euch jetzt erschießen, damit wir wissen, wie der Krieg funktioniert". Tolle Wolle!


----------



## xxt (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

sry wegen tripple post aber die pcg seite is en bissle buggy gibt mir fehlermedlung und der post ensteht tortzdem^^


----------



## MeIkor (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: News - Far Cry 2: Zu heftig? Neues Far Cry 2-Video erregt die Gemüter*



			
				System am 20.07.2008 14:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Virtuelle Simulation von Gräuel durch Ihren realen Charakter zu rechtfertigen ist zynisch. Den eigenen Zynismus nicht einmal zu bemerken, dass empfinde ich als sehr bedenklich.
Wer hier fehlende Auffassungsgabe zwischen Realität und Virtualität vorwirft, dem werfe ich vor, die Realität vollkommen auszublenden.

Über das Gezeigte kann man geteilter Meinung sein. Aber man kann Spiele nicht grundsätzlich von jeder moralischen Verantwortung trennen.


----------



## metze (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Zubunapy am 20.07.2008 18:03 schrieb:
			
		

> xxt am 20.07.2008 18:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wir leben nunmal nicht in einer Kikibunti Teletubbie Welt ! Warum soll ein Spiel nicht veranschaulichen, wie brutal ein Krieg ist ? Ist es nicht auch eine Art Aufklärung ? Wenn unsere Regierung wieder schreit wir müssen "xy" helfen und Leute in den Kampf schicken, dann werden sich einige sicherlich an gewisse Spielszenen erinnern. Warum schenkt man momentan den "Killerspielen" mehr Beachtung / Verachtung als einem realen Krieg - die Welt ist so krank


----------



## Homer78 (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

SuperGEIL ich liebe Rambo 4 Uncut! John Rambo ist mein Idol und im Vergleich dazu sind die gezeigten Szenen nicht zu übertrieben. Du bist eine Krankheit und ich bin deine Medizin!


----------



## Boesor (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Bloody-Deed am 20.07.2008 17:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke auch, dass viele Filme diesen Grat der Realität schon längst erreicht haben und wie immer wird das nicht kritisiert.



Natürlich wird das auch kritisiert, aber nicht hier,, bzw du wirst darüber eher keine news finden, denn hier gehts ja um Spiele.
Warum sollte man dann die durchaus vorhandene Kritik an anderen medien hier breittreten?


----------



## CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Bl00dy3y3 am 20.07.2008 16:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier reden ja viele von Realität und wollen die so ungemein, aber bei euch würde es aufhören wenn ihr gegen "virtuelle" Kinder kämpfen müssten (nach manch einen sind das doch auch nur Pixel und Polygone).


Warum sollte es da aufhören? Ging in Fallout 2 auch schon. Da hatte man die *Freiheit* alles und jeden zu "töten" egal ob bewaffnet oder nicht. Was man daraus gemacht hat, blieb jedem selber überlassen. Übrigens etwas was ich Bethesda vorwerfe herausgenommen zu haben um Massenkompatibel zu heucheln.



			
				Bl00dy3y3 am 20.07.2008 16:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Was in diesem Szenario leider zu normal ist. Der Grund warum ihr nicht gegen "virtuelle" Kinder kämpfen wollt ist auch der Grund warum ich auch Polygonen keinen unnötigen Qualen zufügen will. Also sagt nicht ich könnte nicht unterscheiden was real und was nicht real ist.


 Mir ist Scheißegal ob ich auf kleine oder große Pixelhaufen schieße. Und solange die Pixel sich nicht bei mir im Vorgarten versammeln, an meine Tür klopfen und ihre Pixelrechte einfordern wird es mir auch weiterhin völlig egal sein, was mit Pixeln passiert.



			
				Bl00dy3y3 am 20.07.2008 16:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn ich hier lese, so was wird doch in echten Kriegen gemacht, weis ich nicht wo da das Argument liegen soll, ich glaub nicht dass das ein Soldat aus reiner Unterhaltung macht. In echten Kriegen werden auch unschuldige getötet oder vergewaltigt.


Manche machen das aus Unterhaltung, manche weil sie durchdrehen, andere - und das dürften die meisten sein, machens um zu überleben.

Ferner würde ich darum bitten, mir nicht zu sagen was ich zu denken habe und was nicht.


----------



## TCPip2k (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Geil, das wird auf jeden Fall importiert


----------



## Boesor (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				metze am 20.07.2008 18:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum soll ein Spiel nicht veranschaulichen, wie brutal ein Krieg ist ? Ist es nicht auch eine Art Aufklärung ?



Zur Aufklärung gehört auf jeden fall Reflektion. Ein Spiel, zumindest nicht in dieser Aufmachung, wird dir mit Sicherheit nicht veranschaulichen wie brutal Krieg ist. 
Du spielst, schießt und gewinnst oder verlierst, aber die Konsequenzen werden dir nicht gezeigt.
Daher zieht auch der hier irgendwo gelesene Vergleich mit Filmen wie Full metall jacket nicht.
Denn in solchen Filmen siehst du den Schrecken, du siehst die Reaktionen, es werden sowohl Opfer, wie auch "Täter" beleuchtet. All das findet in Computerspielen nicht, oder höchstens sehr unzureichend statt.


----------



## Matt1974 (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				fake-plastic-tree am 20.07.2008 17:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Vorschlag: Alle diejenigen, die so gerne diese ganze Kriegsscheiße spielen, gehen vorher mal ein Jahr nach Afghanistan oder in den Irak oder in den Kongo, aber mit Gewehr in der Hand.
> 
> Krieg gehört zu den grauenvollsten Dingen dieser Welt. Wer ernsthaft Spaß daran hat, sowas nachzuspielen, dem möchte ich fehlende Reife und Weitsichtigkeit vorwerfen. Merkt ihr es denn gar nicht? Es ist wirklich sehr, sehr schade, dass es so aussieht.



Dann initiiere doch eine Demo. Mann, wenn es Zombies oder Aliens wären, wäre es egal. Ich warte noch darauf das mal einer den Mut fasst und ein Terroristen Spiel entwickelt wo ich nach Kuba muss um zu foltern. Wenn ich etwas nicht möchte, mache ich es nicht, wenn ich einem Spiel jemanden erst ein Messer wo reinstecken muss um eine Info zu bekommen tue ich das, muss es sicher aber nicht. Bei Assasins Creed muss man doch auch Leute verhauen um Infos zu kriegen und dann werden die abgestochen. Gab es da Diskussionen, oder hat das noch kein Selbsternannter Medien Wächter bemerkt. Es ist eher zynisch in einem Forum von Egoshootern, deren Spielinhalte und Strategien zu diskutieren, wenn man etwas gegen derartige Spiele hat. Versuch mal den Sinn von Massentierhaltung mit einem Vegetarier zu klären. Fazit: ein Spiel ist ein Spiel und bleibt ein Spiel. Es gibt ehtische Grundsätze, aber Zensur, Propaganda und Dogmen, sind heute manchmal schlimmer als das Grundgesetz es erlaubt.


----------



## Boesor (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Matt1974 am 20.07.2008 18:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist eher zynisch in einem Forum von Egoshootern, deren Spielinhalte und Strategien zu diskutieren, wenn man etwas gegen derartige Spiele hat.



Also es gibt auch bei Ego Shootern verschiedene Spielrichtungen, man muss nicht unbedingt Fan solcher Konzepte wie dem hier diskutierten sein



> Es gibt ehtische Grundsätze, aber Zensur, Propaganda und Dogmen, sind heute manchmal schlimmer als das Grundgesetz es erlaubt.



Immer wieder erstaunlich mit welcher Leichtigkeit hier Schwergewichte wie das Grundgesetz oder Zensurverbot in den Ring geworfen werden, einfach so, ohne Zusammenhang oder gar Begründung


----------



## LikeMe (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Ich sehe das völlig anders, 
ich spiele mit vorliebe hauptsächlich Ego-Schooter. Wenn aber in Realität Jemand mit einer Waffe (geladen) rumläuft bekomme ich immer ein ungutes Gefühl und halte mich von der Person fern, ich bekomm teilweise schon Angst -_-........ für mich sind das 2 völlig unterschiedliche Welten, denn mit einer fiktiven Waffe werde ich schlecht jemand umbringen können ! Reale Waffen HASSE ich !


----------



## Zubunapy (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				metze am 20.07.2008 18:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Zubunapy am 20.07.2008 18:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es ging nicht um seine Bemerkung sondern um deine Antwort. "wie wärs wenn alle die ego shooter spielen dir den arsch versolen???"

Solche Bemerkungen sind einfach nur


----------



## STF (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Hmm, eine Diskussion zu dieser Thematik ist sicherlich nicht verkehrt, auch um mal die verschiedenen Standpunkte zu sehen & eventuell zu verstehen bzw. nachzuvollziehen.

In der PCG gibt es ja jetzt auch diese Action-Awards, unter anderem auch:
*Hirn aus*
[_Nachdenken fehl am Platz. Hier regiert der Mausfinger, was zählt, sind Munitionsvorräte und die nächste dicke Waffe. Dem einen zu platt, des Nächsten liebtes Kind: Hirn aus, Action an!]_
Würde hier ja ganz gut passen.

Ich für meinen Teil, kann auch mit so einem bedenklichen Manöver im Spiel umgehen und Sekunden später, in der Realität, Menschen/Tieren helfen die sich in Not befinden, etc.

Ich spiele gerne mal kontroverse Dinge, trotzdem sind meine moralischen oder sozialen Handlungsmuster im echten Leben nicht gestört. Ganz im Gegenteil.
Ich bin mir aber auch im klaren darüber, dass das nicht bei jedem so sein muss.

Manche hier tun aber so, als ob sie von sich auf andere schließen könnten.
Das ist aber eben nicht der Fall. Gerade weil jeder Mensch anders "gestrickt" ist und bestimmte Erfahrungen gemacht hat oder eben nicht.

Ich bin aber auch wie Herbboy der Meinung, dass man so ein "Feature" nicht unbedingt bewerben oder gar in einem Video mit fraglichem Unterton präsentieren sollte.


----------



## Matt1974 (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				SchumiGSG9 am 20.07.2008 17:37 schrieb:
			
		

> was gibt da aufzuregen ist doch normale Kriegstaktik
> 
> lernt man so was nicht bei der Bundeswehr ?


Falsch, das würde gegen die Genfer Konventionen verstossen. 
Bei Far Cry musste ich mit Steinen werfen um zu sehen wer alles am Start ist, wenn ich jetzt wen ins Bein schiessen muss, ist das auch nur ein taktischer Vorteil. Ich finde auch so ziemlich jeden Horrorfilm pervers und das wir hier in Deutschland nicht so viel Blut sehen müssen wie in den USA, finde ich auch gut, weil ich so im Spiel bleib und nicht ständig denken muss, verdammt, sollte ich noch alle Vitalfunktionen prüfen oder lieber noch einen in den Kopf und mich dann traumatisiert in die Behandlung begeben.


----------



## Matt1974 (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Immer wieder erstaunlich mit welcher Leichtigkeit hier Schwergewichte wie das Grundgesetz oder Zensurverbot in den Ring geworfen werden, einfach so, ohne Zusammenhang oder gar Begründung [/quote]

Warum? Bist du über 18 oder besser über 21? Warst du beim Bund? Hast du jemals mit einer Waffe auf jemanden gezielt oder bist bedroht wurden? Meinst du irgendein Politiker der gegen diese Gewalt ist und gleichzeitig Truppen in den Hindukush schickt, hat jemals eine Waffe bedient oder derartige Spiele gespielt? Das Problem ist eben das alles sich um Gesetzte und die persönliche Freiheit dreht. Und das ist nun einmal Grundgesetz und leicht fallen tut das sicher niemanden. Nicht einmal mir.


----------



## Succer (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Die Frage ist: Warum regt man sich über NACHGEBILDETE Realität in Spielen auf, aber nicht über die Realität selber?

Das Einzige haltbare Argument währe, dass es in der Realität nur wenige gibt, die so handeln können/müssen aber warum dürfen die das, was andere nicht dürfen?


----------



## razor74 (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Oh Mann,nach jedem Spiel dass ein bischen brutaler oder realer ist,diese Aufregungen.Ich begrüsse die vielfältigen taktischen Möglichkeiten,die viele Trefferzonen.Jahrelang vielen die Gegner selbst bei einem Armschuss tot um,und egal wo mann sie traf immer die gleiche Sterbeanimation.Gegner bemerkten nicht einmal wenn der Kollege neben ihm erschossen wurde.Wollt Ihr wirklich solche Spiele?Ich nicht!Gott fand ich dass genial als man dass erste Mal Arme und Füsse wegschiessen konnte.Und nein ich wollte nie zur Bundeswehr,ich will auch nicht in den Irak,ich will auch keinem Menschen irgendwelche Gewalt antun.Ich will nur Spiele, die mir erlauben alle Möglichkeiten die es gibt auch nutzen zu können.Spiele,Ihr versteht?Virtuel.


----------



## Boesor (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Matt1974 am 20.07.2008 19:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum? Bist du über 18 oder besser über 21? Warst du beim Bund? Hast du jemals mit einer Waffe auf jemanden gezielt oder bist bedroht wurden? Meinst du irgendein Politiker der gegen diese Gewalt ist und gleichzeitig Truppen in den Hindukush schickt, hat jemals eine Waffe bedient oder derartige Spiele gespielt?



Inwiefern bringen uns diese Fragen jetzt dem Zensurverbot oder dem grundgesetz näher?



> Das Problem ist eben das alles sich um Gesetzte und die persönliche Freiheit dreht. Und das ist nun einmal Grundgesetz und leicht fallen tut das sicher niemanden. Nicht einmal mir.



Achso, du bist dem Irrtum aufgesessen, das Grundgesetz würde dir quasi unbeschränkte persönliche Freiheit garantieren. Frag dich mal was passiert wenn du dir die persönliche Freiheit nimmst nackt durch den Stadtpark in Dortmund zu laufen.
Die persönliche freiheit muss natürlich auch immer im Einklang mit höher einzustufenden Interessen stehen, das sollte einleuchten.


----------



## Liar (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Mein moralisches Ich findet die im Video dargestellte Szene perfide und menschenverachtend. Generell finde ich es bedenklich, dass ein seperates Video veröffentlicht wird, in dem gezeigt wird, wie man möglicht effektiv Menschen tötet.
Mein Spieler-Ich beurteilt diese Szene unter taktischen und gameplaytechnischen Gesichtspunkten. Durch die verschiedenen Möglichkeiten, offenbart sich eine große Breite an Strategien und individueller Vorgehensweise, wodurch ein Open-World-Spiel ja erst an Reiz gewinnt.
Mein Spieler-Ich ist allerdings nur dann aktiv, wenn ich spiele. Mein moralisches Ich existiert dagegen in der Realität. Es definiert mich und lässt mich entsprechend handeln.
Leuten, die die Darstellung der Gewalt in solchen Spielen bemängeln, halte ich daher entgegen, dass sie nicht dazu in der Lage sind, Spiel und Realität zu unterscheiden. Dabei ist doch schon längst mehrfach belegt wurden, dass die Gewalt in Spielen zumindest auf gefestigte Gemüter keinerlei Auswirkungen hat. Insofern ist diese Debatte mal wieder vollkommen überflüssig.


----------



## lars159 (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

is doch nur ne Taktik,
Taktik spiele wie CS 1.6 oder Source
sind doch auch ab 16 Jahren zu Haben


----------



## hexahate-com (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

He, he, he, ... also in den Comments zu dem Video auf "Gametrailers" findet sich (nach Stichproben) offenbar kein einziger Post, der die dargestellte Gewalt kritisiert.

Woran liegt das?

(Und da soll jetzt keiner mit "Sind doch kriegsgeile Amis!" kommen - ich glaube nicht, dass die Site nur von diesen Leuten besucht wird!)


----------



## Odin333 (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Es ist doch sehr sehr merkwürdig, wie einige der Meinung sind, wir leben in einer perfekten Welt. Alles ist überall in Ordung, nur in diesen Verdammten Spielen wird so etwas brutales wie einer Person ins Bein zu schiessen, praktiziert.
Schwachsinn!!!!!
Es kommt immer auf die Personen an, die spielen. Ich persöhnlich nutze diese Möglcihkeit um a) im Spiel weiterzukommen und b) mir ein gutes Bild davon zu machen, was Menschen anderen Menschen (Speziell im Krieg) antun können.
Deshalb verstehe ich auch nicht, wie mache Politiker hergehen und sagen können: Diese Computerspiele sind so brutal, dagegen muss vorgegangen werden, im gelichen atemzug aber Soldaten (keine Ahnung wer freiwillig in den Krieg gehen würde, sicher keine Videospieler) in den Irak schicken, wohl wissend, dass so mancher nicht mer nach hause kommt.
Allein die Tatsache dass manche Politiker den Tot von Menschen in Kauf nehmen, um irgendetwas zu erreichen macht diese indirekt zu Mittäter der Mördern.
Also was ist schlimmer, ein Politiker der Soldaten in den Krieg schickt, oder Gamer, die mehr realismus oder Blut in Spielen möchten?


----------



## Boesor (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Odin333 am 20.07.2008 19:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Deshalb verstehe ich auch nicht, wie mache Politiker hergehen und sagen können: Diese Computerspiele sind so brutal, dagegen muss vorgegangen werden, im gelichen atemzug aber Soldaten (keine Ahnung wer freiwillig in den Krieg gehen würde, sicher keine Videospieler) in den Irak schicken, wohl wissend, dass so mancher nicht mer nach hause kommt.
> Allein die Tatsache dass manche Politiker den Tot von Menschen in Kauf nehmen, um irgendetwas zu erreichen macht diese indirekt zu Mittäter der Mördern.
> Also was ist schlimmer, ein Politiker der Soldaten in den Krieg schickt, oder Gamer, die mehr realismus oder Blut in Spielen möchten?



Och bitte, es ist ja vollkommen ok wenn man , warum auch immer, am möglichst realistisch-grausamen Töten am PC Spaß hat.
Aber bei diesem Vergleich, dieser Konstruktion von Zusammenhängen, da muss eigentlich deine Tastatur zersprungen sein.


----------



## Matt1974 (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



> Das Problem ist eben das alles sich um Gesetzte und die persönliche Freiheit dreht. Und das ist nun einmal Grundgesetz und leicht fallen tut das sicher niemanden. Nicht einmal mir.



Achso, du bist dem Irrtum aufgesessen, das Grundgesetz würde dir quasi unbeschränkte persönliche Freiheit garantieren. Frag dich mal was passiert wenn du dir die persönliche Freiheit nimmst nackt durch den Stadtpark in Dortmund zu laufen.
Die persönliche freiheit muss natürlich auch immer im Einklang mit höher einzustufenden Interessen stehen, das sollte einleuchten. [/quote]
Naja, wir sind nicht so verschieden, du wurdest ja auch nicht gefragt, ob deine letzte Lohnerhöhung(wenn du eine hattest) nicht dir sondern dem Land zu Gute kommen sollte. Du stimmst dem also nicht zu, dass du als Spieler, erst einmal egal welches Genre du spielst, für unmündig gehalten wirst, selbst zu entscheiden, obwohl dir doch dieses recht per Gesetz zusteht? Ich erzähl mal eine Geschicht aus meiner Bundeswehrzeit. Unserer Radar Abteilung(vereinfacht ausgedrückt) ist es mal gelungen, ungeschnittene Berichte aus dem Kosovo, abzufangen. Resultat, das hat niemand je im Fernseh gesehen, egal ob ARD oder nicht. Da war sie wieder die Zenzur, aber da fand ich es gut, dass es nicht jeder gesehen hat, aber das Bild der Realität, die du zu glauben kennst, wird gefiltert und manipuliert. Spiele die einen taktischen Rahmen öffnen, finde ich gut, ob's geschmaklos ist interessiert dabei nicht. Diese Art von Jungendschutz, der in D immer schärfer wird, ist doch letztens nur ein eingeständnis der Unfähigkeit. Die Kids kaufen die Games halt im Ausland, ich als Erwachsener werde beschnitten und nicht die Zielgruppe.


----------



## Boesor (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Matt1974 am 20.07.2008 19:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, wir sind nicht so verschieden, du wurdest ja auch nicht gefragt, ob deine letzte Lohnerhöhung(wenn du eine hattest) nicht dir sondern dem Land zu Gute kommen sollte.



Znächst bin ich Student, aber was soll mir das jetzt sagen? Willst du auf Volksabstimmungen zu jedem Gesetz hinaus, oder willst du mir sagen Steuern verstoßen gegen deine persönliche Freiheit?



> Du stimmst dem also nicht zu, dass du als Spieler, erst einmal egal welches Genre du spielst, für unmündig gehalten wirst, selbst zu entscheiden, obwohl dir doch dieses recht per Gesetz zusteht?



Ich bewerte den jugenschutz höher, als deiner persönliche freiheit, jedes Spiel bei Saturn und Co kaufen zu können. Das du an jedes Spiel (sofern du ü18 bist) völlig legal rankommst (abgesehen von verbotenen Spielen) weißt du doch wohl?


----------



## Zubunapy (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 20.07.2008 19:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Och bitte, es ist ja vollkommen ok wenn man , warum auch immer, am möglichst realistisch-grausamen Töten am PC Spaß hat.
> Aber bei diesem Vergleich, dieser Konstruktion von Zusammenhängen, da muss eigentlich deine Tastatur zersprungen sein.



Du übersiehst dabei einen entscheidenden Fakt: Unsere lieben Popolitiker vergleichen Kriegsspiele gerne mit realen Kriegen. Von daher ist sein Vergleich durchaus angebracht. Wenn virtuelle Gewalt mit realer gleichzusetzen ist, wieso wird reale Gewalt durch Irakeinsätze propagiert und virtuelle in Killerspielen boikottiert? Wieso einen heiligen Krieg führen (wir Doitschen machen es Gott zum Gruße noch nicht) und Killerspiele verteufeln? Dieser Frage ging der Beitrag nach. Und du hast ihn mistverstanden.


----------



## Matt1974 (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 20.07.2008 19:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Matt1974 am 20.07.2008 19:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich bin aber nicht allein, und darum geht es. Wer wird denn vor was beschützt und ist dieser Schutz nicht vielleicht eine Art Verdummen oder Verblenden. Ich würde niemals parallelen ziehen, wenn es um Spiele und Realität geht. Der Pixelkamerad, der da angeschossen am Boden liegt, wäre völlig egal, wenn es ein Zombie wäre. Das die Bevormundung ständig steigt, solltest du als Stundent doch selber bemerkt haben. Würdest du mit dere Waffe in der Hand in einen Konflikt ziehen, mit dem du nichts zu tun hast, gut behütet  vor Gewaltdarstellungen?! Wahrscheinlich würdest du eher eine Demo dagegen starten, aber das System billigen. Ich denke du siehst manches zu einseitig. Verdammt, jetzt bin ich dir wieder zu nahe getreten.   Das wollte ich nicht, und wir sind mittlerweile soweit vom Thema ab.


----------



## Boesor (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Zubunapy am 20.07.2008 19:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Du übersiehst dabei einen entscheidenden Fakt: Unsere lieben Politiker vergleichen Kriegsspiele gerne mit realen Kriegen.



Höre ich zwar nicht so oft, aber gut



> Von daher ist sein Vergleich durchaus angebracht.



Nur wenn man davon ausgeht, dass die Soldaten zum Spaß in sinnlose Kriege gehetzt werden.



> Wenn virtuelle Gewalt mit realer gleichzusetzen ist, wieso wird reale Gewalt durch Irakeinsätze propagiert und virtuelle in Killerspielen boikottiert?



Vielleicht weil hinten den Auslandseinsätzen (die übrigens nicht im irak stattfinden) ein Sinn steckt und keine Werbung für Kriegsspiele. 

Kurz: Das eine hat mit dem anderen rein gar nichts zu tun


----------



## Zubunapy (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Odin333 am 20.07.2008 19:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist doch sehr sehr merkwürdig, wie einige der Meinung sind, wir leben in einer perfekten Welt. Alles ist überall in Ordung, nur in diesen Verdammten Spielen wird so etwas brutales wie einer Person ins Bein zu schiessen, praktiziert.
> Schwachsinn!!!!!


Korrekt. Was du geschrieben hast war Schwachsinn. Wer behaubtet denn, unsere Welt wäre perfekt?? Wer gaygen Killerspiele vorgehen will, will eine perfekte Welt schaffen, nicht selbige erhalten.



> Es kommt immer auf die Personen an, die spielen.



Das könnte man btw auch über Kiffer sagen...



> Ich persöhnlich nutze diese Möglcihkeit um a) im Spiel weiterzukommen und b) mir ein gutes Bild davon zu machen, was Menschen anderen Menschen (Speziell im Krieg) antun können.



Und wozu? Weshalb musst du wissen, was man anderen antun kann? Brauchst du Anregungen oder wirst du in irgend einer Form befriedigt (Diese Frage ist nicht ernst gemeint und soll niemanden diffarmieren)?
Es gibt keinen Grund sich ein Spiel unter deinem Gesichtspunkt anzusehen. 



> Deshalb verstehe ich auch nicht, wie mache Politiker hergehen und sagen können: Diese Computerspiele sind so brutal, dagegen muss vorgegangen werden, im gelichen atemzug aber Soldaten (keine Ahnung wer freiwillig in den Krieg gehen würde, sicher keine Videospieler) in den Irak schicken, wohl wissend, dass so mancher nicht mer nach hause kommt.



Dieses Vorgehen verstehe ich auch nicht. Allerdings frage ich mich grade: Wenn du so ein Interesse an der Grausamkeit des Krieges hast, was stört dich dann daran?



> Allein die Tatsache dass manche Politiker den Tot von Menschen in Kauf nehmen, um irgendetwas zu erreichen macht diese indirekt zu Mittäter der Mördern.
> Also was ist schlimmer, ein Politiker der Soldaten in den Krieg schickt, oder Gamer, die mehr realismus oder Blut in Spielen möchten?



Kommt drauf an. Wenn die Popolitiker nur so Menschen in den Tod schicken, sind sie die schlimmeren. Wenn der Krieg jedoch ein Präventivschlag ist, um das Sterben unzähliger Mitbürger unseres Landes zu retten, sieht die Sache etwas anders aus. Dann wäre ein Spieler, der nichts für sein Umfeld tut, der schlimmere von beiden.
Auch wäre ein Spieler, der den Realismus will, um zu sehen, was andere anderen antun können, sicherlich der schlimmere Verbrecher.


----------



## MeIkor (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Matt1974 am 20.07.2008 19:37 schrieb:
			
		

> > Das Problem ist eben das alles sich um Gesetzte und die persönliche Freiheit dreht. Und das ist nun einmal Grundgesetz und leicht fallen tut das sicher niemanden. Nicht einmal mir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Verstehe ich das richtig: Weil die öffentlich rechtlichen Sender gewisses Videomaterial aus dem Kosovo nicht senden und Du Deine Gehaltserhöhung nicht spenden darfst, leitest Du ab, dass gezeigte Spielszene in Ordnung ist?


----------



## Odin333 (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

@ Boesor
Entschuldige meine etwas derbe Audrucksweise, aber was bist du eingendlich für ein dummer Hund?
Du bist wohl der Meinung du hast den vollkommenen Durchblick, anders kann ich mir diese Aussage ("Aber bei diesem Vergleich, dieser Konstruktion von Zusammenhängen, da muss eigentlich deine Tastatur zersprungen sein.") nicht erklären.
Du und nur Du kannst nicht Virtualität und Realität nicht unterscheiden, du solltest nicht auf andere schliessen.
Du Stellst den Jugendschutz über die persöhnliche Freiheit, man kommt schließlich an alle Spiele, wenn man über 18 ist, es sei denn, sie sind verboten. Was meinst du ist ein Verbot? Spiele müssen geschnitten werden, damit sie in dt. ünberhaupt verkauft werden dürfen. Das in diesem Sinne keine Freiheit.
Noch eine Frage hätte ich: Studierst du Politik? Ich könnte mir dich gut als Politiker vorstellen, der Ja, wie ich mit diesem dummen verlgeich bereits beschrieben habe, mit freuden Menschen in einen nichtsbringenden Krieg schickt.
Das mit dem Tastaturzersprinen habe ich wie du vielleicht gemerkt hast etwas übel genommen, deshalb gebe ich das Kompliment aufgrund deiner Aussagen gerne zurück.


----------



## Odin333 (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

@ Boesor
Hat du gemerkt, wir sind gleich in 2 Foren aneinandergeraten, interessant.


----------



## Zubunapy (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 20.07.2008 19:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Höre ich zwar nicht so oft, aber gut



Ich höre es auch nicht oft, aber gelegentlich wird ein solcher Vergleich gezogen. Eine etwas ältere Folge von Hart aber Fair hat eben dies getan. ("Täglich sind hunderte von Deutschen im Fronteinsatz: Schüler, Studenten, Nazis." Oh, das war Frontal21. Sry)
Gut, das sind jetzt keine Popolitiker sondern eher sensationsgeile Moderatoren. Aber diese sprechen mit erstgenannten Menschen.



> Nur wenn man davon ausgeht, dass die Soldaten zum Spaß in sinnlose Kriege gehetzt werden.



Nenn mir einen sinnvollen Krieg. Ich weiß, dieses Argument ist älter als Hanf, aber es stimmt einfach immernoch: Kriege sind immer sinnfrei.



> Vielleicht weil hinten den Auslandseinsätzen (die übrigens nicht im irak stattfinden) ein Sinn steckt und keine Werbung für Kriegsspiele.



Ich wiederhole: Wenn virtuelle Gewalt mit realer gleichzusetzen ist... 
Hinter Fronteinsätzen steckt ein Sinn. Hinter Spielen aber auch. Und der Sinn von Spielen (Spaß) ist einleuchtender und menschenfreundlicher als der von Fronteinsätzen (gezieltes Ausschalten von vermeintlichen Aggressoren/ Terroristen)

Und ja, WIR DOITSCHEN haben im Irak nichts mehr an Einsätzen zu erledigen.



> Kurz: Das eine hat mit dem anderen rein gar nichts zu tun



Habe ich nie bestritten. Es geht nur darum, dass das eine mit dem anderen in Presse und anderer Öffentlichkeit gerne gleichgesetzt wird.


----------



## Zubunapy (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Odin333 am 20.07.2008 20:04 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Boesor
> Hat du gemerkt, wir sind gleich in 2 Foren aneinandergeraten, interessant.


Wo? Dieses Forum muss ich unbedingt meiden. Boesor und ich streiten uns eigentlich bei jedem Thema


----------



## Boesor (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Odin333 am 20.07.2008 20:03 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Boesor
> Entschuldige meine etwas derbe Audrucksweise, aber was bist du eingendlich für ein dummer Hund?



Freut mich das dich mein Avatar inspiriert und nein, ich nehme es dir nicht übel.



> Du bist wohl der Meinung du hast den vollkommenen Durchblick, anders kann ich mir diese Aussage ("Aber bei diesem Vergleich, dieser Konstruktion von Zusammenhängen, da muss eigentlich deine Tastatur zersprungen sein.") nicht erklären.



Nein, ich bin mir sicher, den Zusammenhang werden viele andere auch nicht verstehen.



> Du und nur Du kannst nicht Virtualität und Realität nicht unterscheiden, du solltest nicht auf andere schliessen.



Das wiederum habe ich jetzt nicht kapiert.



> Du Stellst den Jugendschutz über die persöhnliche Freiheit, man kommt schließlich an alle Spiele, wenn man über 18 ist, es sei denn, sie sind verboten.



Korrekt 



> Was meinst du ist ein Verbot? Spiele müssen geschnitten werden, damit sie in dt. ünberhaupt verkauft werden dürfen.



Nein, das ist falsch. Spiele müssen mitunter geschnitten werden um eine ab 18 Freigabe zu erreichen, bzw nicht indiziert zu werden. Eine Indizierung ist aber nicht mit einem Verbreitungsverbot gleichzusetzen.



> Noch eine Frage hätte ich: Studierst du Politik? Ich könnte mir dich gut als Politiker vorstellen, der Ja, wie ich mit diesem dummen verlgeich bereits beschrieben habe, mit freuden Menschen in einen nichtsbringenden Krieg schickt.



Da wäre ich vorsichtig, sowohl was mich betrifft (wir beide "sehen" uns heute hier glaube ich das erste mal,  trotzdem meinst du mich zu kennen, oder dir vorstellen zu können wer ich bin? Sehr gewagt) Und wie kommst du drauf Politiker würde Soldaten mit Freuden in den krieg schicken?


----------



## Matt1974 (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Verstehe ich das richtig: Weil die öffentlich rechtlichen Sender gewisses Videomaterial aus dem Kosovo nicht senden und Du Deine Gehaltserhöhung nicht spenden darfst, leitest Du ab, dass gezeigte Spielszene in Ordnung ist?  [/quote]
Huch, noch ein Student?!  Der Post ist schon völlig deformiert wurden. Ich sage nur das was du weisst, ist das was du Wissen sollst. Du musst und sollst ja als Staatsbürger vorallem funktionieren. Am besten die Glocke oben drüber, die Pille rein und fertig. Ich wiederhole es nocheinmal, das was im Spiel dargestellt wurde, ist Realität. Das Spiel aber nicht! Die Geschicht frei erfunden und dennoch Real! Der Spieler will es als glaubhaft empfinden was er spielt, wohlwissend, dass es nur ein Spiel ist. Diese Diskussion ist selbst fraglich, denn die Kritiker hier, würden der Alleinerziehenden Mutter von 3 Kindern, die in einer Waffen oder Munitionsfabrik arbeitet doch auch nicht als Mörderin verurteilen, nur weil deren Arbeit zum töten eingesetzt wird. Die Waffe, die tötet, ist nur dafür da. Und ob die Absicht Gutes oder Böses erreicht spielt doch keine Rolle. Ich ballere doch nicht durch die Pixelwelt um mich auf einen kommenden Krieg vorzubereiten, oder um zu sehen, wie das wäre wenn ich jemanden mit 'nem Sniper den Arm abschiesse. (COD4 hatte auch niemand erregt!)


----------



## Odin333 (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

@ Boesor
Heute hat hier glaube ich irgendwer mal den Hindukusch erwähnt, ich füge noch den Irak und den Kongo hinzu. Was bitte haben deutsche Soldaten da zu suchen?
Deutschland soll sich um die eingenen Probleme kümmern.
Mir geht es einfach darum, dass Krieg erlaubt ist, zu realistische Spiele aber verboten sind. Vielleicht kannst du mir das ja erklären.

"Du und nur Du kannst nicht Virtualität und Realität nicht unterscheiden, du solltest nicht auf andere schliessen.

Das wiederum habe ich jetzt nicht kapiert."

Damit will ich sagen, dass du vermutlich etwas gegen zu realistische Spiele hast, weil die Wiederspiegelung der Realität in Spielen nichts zu suchen hat.
Du solltest dir aber im Klaren sein, dass man das durchaus auch anders sehen kann.

PS. Schön dass du den Dummen Hund nicht übel nimmst.


----------



## Boesor (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Odin333 am 20.07.2008 20:23 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Boesor
> Heute hat hier glaube ich irgendwer mal den Hindukusch erwähnt, ich füge noch den Irak und den Kongo hinzu. Was bitte haben deutsche Soldaten da zu suchen?



Also im irak sind wir ja nicht, Im Kongo wurden die Wahlen beobachtet und in Afghanistan wird versucht ein Land wieder aufzubauen.



> Deutschland soll sich um die eingenen Probleme kümmern.



Irgendwer hat mal gesagt, den Terror bekämpft man am besten indem man ihm die Wurzeln entzieht. Ich denke, Armut gehört auf jeden Fall dazu und daher ist es auch in unserem Sinne, wenn ein durch und durch kaputtes Land wie Afghanistan wieder auf die Beine kommen sollte
Abgesehen von diesem eher praktischen Argument denke ich, dass gerade wir die Pflicht haben uns friedlich in anderen Ländern zu engagieren, immerhin wurde uns vor 60 Jahren auch geholfen (auch da nicht ganz uneigennützig natürlich)



> Mir geht es einfach darum, dass Krieg erlaubt ist, zu realistische Spiele aber verboten sind. Vielleicht kannst du mir das ja erklären.



Na klar, beim Krieg handelt es sich, zumindest was Deutschland angeht, um das letzte Mittel. Niemand möchte hier Krieg führen, aber es soll ja durchaus Situationen geben, in denen ein krieg aus verschiedenen Gründen unausweichlich ist, etwa um noch größeres Unheil zu verhindern. 
Und na ja, ich kenne ehrlich gesagt kein zu realistisches Spiel, welches verboten ist. Aber davon ab kann man das immer noch nicht vergleichen.



> Damit will ich sagen, dass du vermutlich etwas gegen zu realistische Spiele hast, weil die Wiederspiegelung der Realität in Spielen nichts zu suchen hat.
> Du solltest dir aber im Klaren sein, dass man das durchaus auch anders sehen kann.



Hab ich auch nie bestritten, natürlich kann man das auch anders sehen. Mich treibt nur dir Frage um, wo da die Grenze liegt. Wieviel Krieg sollte simuliert werden?


----------



## MeIkor (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Odin333 am 20.07.2008 20:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir geht es einfach darum, dass Krieg erlaubt ist, zu realistische Spiele aber verboten sind. Vielleicht kannst du mir das ja erklären.


Im zweiten Fall kannst Du mir sicher helfen: welche Spiele sind denn verboten?

Zum ersten: Verbote bedingen eine gesetzgebende, eine richterliche und eine ausführende Gewalt. Kriege existieren in der Regel aber zwischen autonomen Staaten. Gesetzgebende und richterliche Gewalt sind aber international nicht so einfach geregelt. Die ausführende Gewalt gegen eine Verletzung eines Gesetzes welches Krieg verbietet, muss selbst den Krieg erklären. Also die schöne Vorstellung von Polizei, die ein Kriegsverbot auch durchsetzen könnte, die gibt es nicht.
Mit Hilfe der Uno versucht man solch übergeordnete Institutionen zu errichten, vor allem aber an exekutiven Möglichkeiten fehlt es.

Unsere Soldaten sind in Afganistan, weil die Anschläge gegen die USA als Kriegserklärung gedeutet werden und Deutschland sich im Nato Bündnisfall befindet. Wir sind Deiner Idee des Verbotes gegen Krieg also schon sehr nahe.
Deutsche Soldaten wurden in den Kongo gesendet, um einen Waffenstillstand für Wahlen zu stabilisieren, so dass kein offener Bürgerkrieg ausbricht.
Deutsche Soldaten sind im Kosovo, um Waffengänge zwischen Serben und Kosovaren zu verhindern und um das Kosovo selbst zu stabilisieren.

Jetzt erkläre mich nur noch bitte, wie reale Verletzungen gegen die Würde von Menschen eben solche Darstellungen in Spielen rechtfertigen?


----------



## Zockmock (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Da habe ich doch mal eine Frage:
Wie sieht das eigentlich rechtlich aus für 
pcgames.de (nicht Print Ausgabe)
wenn man solche Trailer hier zum anschauen
anbietet ?

BTT:
So ist das eben, immer realistischere Grafik und KI "zwingen" einem zu realistischerem Verhalten.
Ohne Witz, was der Sniper da macht haben wir in der Grundausbildung gelernt - wenn auch abgewandelt. Uns sagte man nur, man solle einen Verwunden so das sich mind. ein anderer um den Verletzten kümmern muss - von einem Abschuss des Helfers sprach damals aber keiner in der AGA.


----------



## Odin333 (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Wieviel Krieg sollte Simuliert werden?
Naja, irgendwann wird es sicher zu exterem werden, die Technik wird immer besser und es wird wohl darauf hinauslaufen, dass man am Ende einen Film (Photorealistisch) steuern kann.
Für die einen wünschenswert, für die anderen der pure Horror.
Für mich persöhnlich bleibt das was auf dem Bildschirm passiert immer etwas vollkommen anderes, als das was in der Realen Welt passiert.

Ich muss aber zugeben. Sobald es Spiele gibt, sie absolut Photorealistisch sind und zeigen, wie Menschen Körperteile abgeschossen usw. wird. ist auch für mich die Grenze überschritten. Es wäre zwar dann immernoch simuliert, aber es gibt definitiv eine Grenze.
Diese Grenze liegt bei jedem anders. Bei Boesor wol bei Farcry 2, bei mir leigen sie noch etwas anders.

Deutsch Soldaten waren im Irak (Bundeswehrsoldaten als Söldner zu den Us-Steitkräften..., halt unter der Hand) . Google mal.

Sicher sollte ein Land dem es wirtschaftlich gut geht, einem dem es schlecht geht, helfen, aber, wenn man dermassen heftig Atackiert wird (auch mit Terrordrohungen), ist es fraglich, ob man die Hilfe unbedingt aufzwingen muss.
Das mit der UN ist meiner Meinung nach auch Blödsinn, haben sich die USA nach der UN gerichtet als sie den Irak angegriffen haben?

Zu den Verbotenen Spielen, diese gibt es:
Mortal Kombat 1
Mortal Kombat 2
Manhunt
Und in den nächsten Jaren kommen sicher noch einige dazu.

"Jetzt erkläre mich nur noch bitte, wie reale Verletzungen gegen die Würde von Menschen eben solche Darstellungen in Spielen rechtfertigen?"
Das habe ich nicht behauptet. Die Verletzungen gegen die Würde des Menschen gibt es, sonst würde man sie nicht darstellen.

Ich kann nur wiederholen, wenn ich im Spiel jemanden erschiesse, ist das etwas anderes, als würde ich tatsächlich Jemanden verletzen.
Etwas vollkommen anderes.


----------



## gamerschwein (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Odin333 am 20.07.2008 22:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieviel Krieg sollte Simuliert werden?
> Naja, irgendwann wird es sicher zu exterem werden, die Technik wird immer besser und es wird wohl darauf hinauslaufen, dass man am Ende einen Film (Photorealistisch) steuern kann.
> Für die einen wünschenswert, für die anderen der pure Horror.
> Für mich persöhnlich bleibt das was auf dem Bildschirm passiert immer etwas vollkommen anderes, als das was in der Realen Welt passiert.
> ...



Vielleicht wirst du mich für krank halten , aber ich kann so drastische Darstellungen von Leid und Tod auf dem Bildschirm nur begrüßen.
Wer in einem Spiel einen Menschen in Flammen setzt , oder ihm in den Fuß schiesst , der soll nicht vom Wehklagen derjenigen Person verschont werden. In dem Moment , in dem ich beschliesse einen Menschen (auch wenn es nur in einem Spiel ist) auf diese Art und Weise umzubringen , muss ich auch die Konsequenzen vor Augen geführt bekommen.
Imho wird dadurch der angeblich entstehenden mangelnden Differenzierfähigkeit zwischen virtueller und realer Gewalt vorgebeugt , da das Ganze nicht auf "Knopf drücken -> tot" hinausläuft sondern die volle Bandbreite der Konsequenzen auf realistische Art und Weise vermittelt.


----------



## patsche (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				GodsWeapon am 20.07.2008 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich verstehe die Aufregung kein bischen, denn ein Spiel ohne Gewalt würde ich niemals spielen. Je brutaler das Spiel, desto bessser!



du solltest mal zum psychologen oder besser gleich zum neurologen gehen.


----------



## Bonkic (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				patsche am 20.07.2008 22:30 schrieb:
			
		

> GodsWeapon am 20.07.2008 14:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich hoffe, der kollege, den du zitierst, hat nur ein smily _vergessen_...


----------



## slayerXXXX (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

es ist nicht brutal sondern realistisch. so würde das jeder machen der bissl was von krieg versteht. nix für kinder definitiv!


----------



## patsche (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 20.07.2008 22:33 schrieb:
			
		

> patsche am 20.07.2008 22:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



darauf würde ich nicht wetten!


----------



## Odin333 (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

@ gamerschwein
"Vielleicht wirst du mich für krank halten , aber ich kann so drastische Darstellungen von Leid und Tod auf dem Bildschirm nur begrüßen.
Wer in einem Spiel einen Menschen in Flammen setzt , oder ihm in den Fuß schiesst , der soll nicht vom Wehklagen derjenigen Person verschont werden. In dem Moment , in dem ich beschliesse einen Menschen (auch wenn es nur in einem Spiel ist) auf diese Art und Weise umzubringen , muss ich auch die Konsequenzen vor Augen geführt bekommen.
Imho wird dadurch der angeblich entstehenden mangelnden Differenzierfähigkeit zwischen virtueller und realer Gewalt vorgebeugt , da das Ganze nicht auf "Knopf drücken -> tot" hinausläuft sondern die volle Bandbreite der Konsequenzen auf realistische Art und Weise vermittelt."

Teilweise gebe ich dir recht, wenn solche Spiele, dann sollte man die Konsequenzen tragen (können).
ABER!!!!
Diese Spiele die aufgrund der Gewaltdarstellung ab 18 verkauft werden, haben nichts bei Saturn und Co. zu suchen.
Warum macht man es nicht wie es jedes Erotikgeschäft. macht. Grundsätzlich dürfen nur Volljährige ins Geschäft.
Saturn und Co. sollten einfach eine Geschlossene Abteilung zusammenzimmern, und ein Arbeiter sollte die Ausweise kontrollieren.
Dann bräuchte man das Geschneide nicht.
Sicher nicht 100% sicher (Internet) aber sicherer.
Auserdem würde ich bei manchen Spielen eine Freigabe ab 21 begrüssen. Spätestens dann sollte man wissen was man kauft und auf was man sich einlässt, wenn man bestimmte Szenen Sieht.


----------



## Bonkic (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				gamerschwein am 20.07.2008 22:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht wirst du mich für krank halten , aber ich kann so drastische Darstellungen von Leid und Tod auf dem Bildschirm nur begrüßen.



einerseits soll ein spiel, auch wenn es den krieg darstellt, immer noch ein spiel sein.
andererseits soll es -deiner meinung nach- ihn so realistisch wie nur möglich abbilden?
bisschen paradox oder?

ich bin mir nämlich nicht sicher, ob noch viele wirklich ein spiel spielen wollten, in denen der gegner um sein leben bettelt, während er vor den augen des "spielers"(?) seine gedärme auskotzt. 

was ich damit sagen will:
realismusforderungen in diesem kontext sind einfach hanebüchner unsinn. 

und wenn sie vom hersteller (siehe cod5) kommen, dann kann man sie schon gleich getrost vergessen; denn der ist nur so lange für -angeblichen- realismus, wie es dem verkaufserfolg dient.


----------



## hpp1230 (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

ich finde genau in die richtung muss es gehen die AI ist ein wichtiger bestandteil eines jeden spieles und spiele anzuprangern bei denen die menschen nicht dumm sind ist doch quatsch. wenn ich zocke dann gehts mir nicht ums töten.


----------



## Zubunapy (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Odin333 am 20.07.2008 22:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Zu den Verbotenen Spielen, diese gibt es:
> Mortal Kombat 1
> Mortal Kombat 2
> Manhunt
> Und in den nächsten Jaren kommen sicher noch einige dazu.


Liebe Sternies, währet ihr so freundlich, die genannten Spiele zu editieren? Man darf sie nicht bewerben! Oder gilt das auf dieser Seite nur für indiziierte, nicht aber für beschlagnahmte Spiele??


----------



## Bonkic (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Zubunapy am 20.07.2008 23:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Odin333 am 20.07.2008 22:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wer bewirbt denn hier was?
nennen darf man all diese spiele, egal ob indiziert oder gar beschlagnahmt.


----------



## Zubunapy (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				hpp1230 am 20.07.2008 23:17 schrieb:
			
		

> ich finde genau in die richtung muss es gehen die AI ist ein wichtiger bestandteil eines jeden spieles und spiele anzuprangern bei denen die menschen nicht dumm sind ist doch quatsch. wenn ich zocke dann gehts mir nicht ums töten.




Nein, es geht ums Kaffeekränzchen. Man lädt sich die künstlich intelligenten Söldner zu einem kleinen Stelldichein ein, serviert Tee nebst Gebäck und spricht über die aktuelle Wirtschaftslage.

Wenn es bei SHootern nicht ums Töten geht, worum denn dann?


----------



## SaadcorePhame (20. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Zubunapy am 20.07.2008 23:22 schrieb:
			
		

> hpp1230 am 20.07.2008 23:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






ich hoffe hier hat ein entwickler mitgelesen. das ist ne marktlücke.


----------



## Doc-Shock (20. Juli 2008)

*Hui, hier geht's ja zur Sache!*

Interessante Diskussion, da bringe ich mich doch glatt auch mal ein:

Es ist teilweise schon erstaunlich, dass bei dem aktuellen Video eine so aufgeladene Diskussion entsteht, obwohl es ähnliche Mechanismen schon seit längerem in Spielen gibt, wenn auch in etwas anderer Form.

Jemand hat z.B. Commandos erwähnt. Gut, da konnte man Leute nicht verwunden, sondern nutzte eine Leiche, um die Aufmerksamkeit eines Gegners zu erhaschen, der untersuchen will, was mit seinem Kumpel passiert ist. Das taktische Grundprinzip ist dabei aber mehr oder weniger das Gleiche, und darum geht es doch im Kern, um die taktischen Möglichkeiten.

Ein weiteres Beispiel sind Multiplayer-Shooter. Warum ist in den meisten klassenbasierten Shootern der Medic eine so unbeliebte Klasse? Einer der Hauptgründe: Hetzt man mit dem Defibrilator oder sonstwas in der Hand zu einem Kameraden, um ihn zurückzuholen, endet das meistens damit, dass beide, Verwundeter und Helfer, Respawnen müssen, weil irgendwer nur darauf wartet auch noch den Helfer zu erwischen. Dennoch habe ich nie erlebt, dass darüber mal kontrovers diskutiert wurde und die Einhaltung der Genfer Konvention bei Battlefield und Konsorten gefordert wurde.

Für einige ist es die Tatsache, dass einem virtuellen Opfer virtuelle "Schmerzen" (entsprechende Animationen und Soundfiles) zugefügt werden, die die Geschmacksgrenze strapaziert. Nun ist es aber doch bei vielen MP-Games so, dass ein Spieler mit 0 Lebenspunkten nicht als tot, sondern als verwundet gilt. Seine Figur liegt dann auch da, windet sich und wartet auf den Medic. Bei Enemy Territory und dem Nachfolger Quake Wars ist es doch quasi erforderliche Taktik, jedem, den man ausgeschaltet hat, noch mal ein Messer in die Brust zu rammen, um zu verhindern, dass er wiederbelebt wird. Auch ziemlich makaber, aber wieder gab es keine Diskussion. Kann es sein, dass bei MP-Shootern doch eher die Spielmechanik und Taktik so sehr im Vordergrund steht, dass die Stilmittel in den Hintergrund rücken?

Desweiteren wäre da auch noch das Grundprinzip des Spiels näher zu betrachten. Der Ubidays-Trailer ( http://www.gametrailers.com/player/34444.html ) bringt es ziemlich deutlich rüber: "Wie stoppt man einen Diktator, der die Macht hat, eine ganze Nation in einen Friedhof zu verwandeln?" Ok, dieses Zitat stammt aus dem aktuellen E3-Trailer, der nun folgende Rest aber aus dem oben verlinkten: "Du musst das werden, was du jagst. Jeder Mann hat seinen Preis. Sei dir darüber im klaren, dass dieser Preis in deinem Fall deine Seele sein könnte." Es geht also in der Tat um eine Kontroverse, die erzeugt werden soll. Wie weit ist man als Spieler bereit zu gehen? Wo zieht man für sich persönlich die Grenze?
Wenn ich in diesem Spiel in eine Situation kommen sollte, in welcher ich verwundet, eingekesselt und fast am Ende meines Munitionsvorrates bin und die einzige mir verbleibende Möglichkeit ein unsauberer Trick ist, sei es nun das gezielte Verwunden eines Gegners oder z.B. eine Mine neben einer Leiche zu vergraben, um die angelockten Gegner loszuwerden, so bietet mir das Spiel diese taktische Möglichkeit, anstatt sie mir vorzuenthalten und mich dadurch in eine ausweglose Situation zu bringen. Wenn ich diese Möglichkeit nun also nutze, hinterher dann aber ein flaues Gefühl im Magen und sogar ein schlechtes Gewissen habe (natürlich immer nur den Anflug davon, der Grad hängt von der Immersionskraft des Spiels ab), dann hat das Spiel etwas Großes erreicht, etwas, das nur wenige Titel schaffen und das es denkwürdig macht.
Natürlich bin ich mir bewusst, dass dies ein gewisses Maß an der Fähigkeit zur Selbstreflexion erfordert, welches wohl nur wenige Spieler mitbringen, aber ich denke dennoch, dass die Entwickler diese Intention hatten. Ubisoft spielt öfter mit solchen Moralfragen, z.B. gab es doch auch in Splinter Cell 4 diese Szene, wo man sich entscheiden musste, einen Unschuldigen, der erschreckend realistisch um Gnade bettelte, entweder zu erschießen, um die Tarnung nicht zu gefährden, oder es eben nicht tut und dadurch die Mission und somit das Leben zahlreicher Menschen gefährdet. Zugegeben, nach dem was man so an Tests gelesen hat, haben die Jungs es nicht so richtig durchgezogen/hinbekommen in dem Spiel, aber der Ansatz war da.

Was also meiner Meinung nach als Kritikpunkt bleibt, ist die Art und Weise, _wie_ das Video präsentiert wurde und in diesem Punkt schließe ich micht den kritischen Stimmen an. Ich kann ja verstehen, dass man solche erweiterten KI-Funktionen zeigen möchte. Bei einer Historie von grausig schlechter Gegner-KI in Spielen, wo es selbst vor einem Jahr noch Gang und Gäbe war, dass ein Gegner es nicht bemerkt hat, wenn dem Mann neben ihm der Kopf wegflog, ist es schon eine Erwähnung wert, zu betonen, dass man diesen so weit verbreiteten Kardinalfehler nicht begangen hat.
Aber es so zu kommentieren, wie der gut aufgelegte PR-Mann am Mikrofon, hat schon wirklich etwas unglaublich zynisches. Ich glaube auch, dass diese Art der Kommentation, unter Berücksichtigung des vorherigen Absatzes, auch nicht so wirklich im Sinne der Entwickler gewesen ist. Ich glaube nicht, dass sie dieses Verhalten simuliert haben, nur weil es jemand witzig finden könnte, einen Helfer abzuknallen. Ich denke, sie wollten eher den Realismus steigern um die taktische Vielfalt zu erhöhen. Und vielleicht wollten sie sogar dem Spieler ganz explizit moralische Entscheidungen in einem gewissen Rahmen ermöglichen. Wenn dann beim Publisher ein PR-Fritze das Ganze als amüsant darstellt und das Video dann auch noch bei Gametrailers mit der Kurzbeschreibung "Humorous ways to deceive your enemies and make an almost clean getaway" betitelt wird, so glaube ich schon, dass sich beim Entwicklerteam der ein oder andere angesichts Dessen gründlich mit der flachen Hand vor die Stirn schlägt.


Im Zuge dieser Diskussion lohnt es sich meines Erachtens nach auch noch einmal zu erwähnen, dass ein Computerspiel, im Sinne eines Coregamers, eben doch nicht nur ein Spiel ist: 
Wir bezeichnen unsere digitale Unterhaltung mit diesem Sammelbegriff, aber es gehört doch wesentlich mehr dazu. Was wir heutzutage als Casual Games bezeichnen, das sind schon eher Spiele im klassischen Sinn: Nur Regeln und Mechanik, klar und ohne tiefergehende Motivationsgrundlage über die eigentliche Spieltätigkeit und die sich daraus ergebenden Glücksgefühle im Erfolgsfall hinaus. Keine handlungs- oder kontextschaffenden Abstraktionsebenen (Story, Setting, Handlungsfreiraum).
Das, was wir als Games bezeichen, ist hingegen ungleich vielschichtiger. Dort geht es doch nicht ausschließlich darum Spaß zu haben, man will unterhalten werden. Unterhaltung ist aber nicht gleich Spaß. Wenn ich wissen will, wie eine Story weitergeht, dann weil sie spannend ist, nicht weil sie lustig ist. Und auch ein Spiel mit ernsthaftem Hintergrund kann unterhalten, selbst wenn es statt Spaß eben Gefühle wie Angst, Trauer, Mitleid oder eben Abscheu weckt. Emotionale Erlebnisse sind das Ziel, und Emotionen beschränken sich eben nicht nur auf Belustigung und den "Coolness-Faktor". 
Kinofilme wie "Saving Private Ryan" und "Schindler's List" sind auch packende Werke aus dem Unterhaltungssektor Filmindustrie, aber natürlich greifen Sie auf anderer Ebene als ein "Die Hard". Und wer aus "Schindler's List" mit einem "Boah, cool, wie der Nazi den Alten einfach so umgenietet hat" rausgeht, der hat mehr als nur einen gehörigen Dachschaden, das sollte wohl klar sein.
Klar, das Medium Games steckt noch in den Kinderschuhen, weshalb diese ernsten Faktoren immer noch nur Ansatzweise und nicht konsequent in Games vorhanden sind, die meisten Developer geben sich tatsächlich noch mit Spaß und Coolness zufrieden, obwohl viel mehr möglich wäre. Dennoch sollte man dem Medium diese durchaus vorhandenen Ansätze nicht pauschal aberkennen, denke ich. Wie soll es sich denn sonst weiterentwicklen?

Was ich ja gerne mal sehen würde, wäre ein Spiel, dass einen quasi mal so richtig zum Reflektieren bringt: 
Sagen wir, eine Verschwörungsgeschichte, die man aus verschiedenen Blickwinkeln erlebt. Zum Beispiel gibt es dort eine Mission, in der man mit dem typischen Random SpecialOps Guy eine Infiltrationsmission erfüllt, um nach Beweisen für üble Machenschaften einer Firma zu suchen. Man bekommt die Aufgabe, die Wache auf einem der Türme auszuschalten, um das Firmengelände betreten zu können. Dort sucht man dann nach Beweisen.
Etwas später im Spiel schlüpft man dann in die Rolle eines Angestellten dieser Firma, der für den Sicherheitsdienst arbeitet. Er wird befördert und in eine große Außenanlage der Firma versetzt. Er endeckt, dass dort irgendetwas nicht koscher ist und beginnt auf eigenes Risiko gegen seinen Arbeitgeber zu ermitteln. Man erlebt, wie er sich mit seiner Familie ausspricht, dass er sich des Risikos bewusst ist und deshalb verspricht, vorsichtig zu sein. Eines Abends dann findet die entscheidene Mission für diesen Charakter statt, in welcher er entscheidende Beweise für die Machenschaften der Firma sicherstellt. Er begibt sich danach zur Kaserne, da er, um keinen Verdacht zu erregen, ordnungsgemäß seinen Wachdienst antreten muss. Er hat heute Nachtschicht auf dem Wachturm...
... Und für die, die sich jetzt nicht denken können, was nun kommt: Man erlebt in First-Person-Perspektive mit, wie der von uns gespielte, heldenhafte Wachmann von unserem stereotypischen SpecialOps-Abziehbild eines Helden eine Kugel in den Kopf bekommt.
Was wäre das für ein denkwürdiger Moment in der Spielegeschichte, richtig großes Kino. Ein einschneidendes, erschreckendes Erlebnis, das auch den weniger anspruchsvollen Gamer nicht kalt lassen kann. 
Aber welcher Entwickler würde sich so etwas trauen? Ich fürchte, kein Einziger...


----------



## njStryfe (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hui, hier geht's ja zur Sache!*



			
				Doc-Shock am 20.07.2008 23:53 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Und für die, die sich jetzt nicht denken können, was nun kommt: Man erlebt in First-Person-Perspektive mit, wie der von uns gespielte, heldenhafte Wachmann von unserem stereotypischen SpecialOps-Abziehbild eines Helden eine Kugel in den Kopf bekommt.
> Was wäre das für ein denkwürdiger Moment in der Spielegeschichte, richtig großes Kino. Ein einschneidendes, erschreckendes Erlebnis, das auch den weniger anspruchsvollen Gamer nicht kalt lassen kann.



Ja. Und weisst Du was die ganzen Emotionskrüppel dazu meinen würden?

"Mir doch scheißegal, sind doch nur Pixel."

Nate


----------



## Schnatz (21. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Odin333 am 20.07.2008 22:53 schrieb:
			
		

> @ gamerschwein
> "Vielleicht wirst du mich für krank halten , aber ich kann so drastische Darstellungen von Leid und Tod auf dem Bildschirm nur begrüßen.
> Wer in einem Spiel einen Menschen in Flammen setzt , oder ihm in den Fuß schiesst , der soll nicht vom Wehklagen derjenigen Person verschont werden. In dem Moment , in dem ich beschliesse einen Menschen (auch wenn es nur in einem Spiel ist) auf diese Art und Weise umzubringen , muss ich auch die Konsequenzen vor Augen geführt bekommen.
> Imho wird dadurch der angeblich entstehenden mangelnden Differenzierfähigkeit zwischen virtueller und realer Gewalt vorgebeugt , da das Ganze nicht auf "Knopf drücken -> tot" hinausläuft sondern die volle Bandbreite der Konsequenzen auf realistische Art und Weise vermittelt."
> ...




Ich geb dir da voll recht, nur dass es in Deutschland meines Wissens nicht möglich ist die Abgabe ab 21 zu festzulegen, da man mit 18 volljährig ist und bei uns meines Wissens keine weitere Grenze der bei 21 besteht. Dazu kommt dass es auch 21Jährige gibt die die geistige Reife von 14-Jährigen haben.

Zu den Konsequenzen und dem Ansatz, dass sich die Spieler darüber Gedanken machen sollen habe ich aber eine sehr zweischneidige Meinung!
Die Spieler mit Verstand die das Ganze begreiffen können und dadurch bedrückt sind wenn sie so eine Handlung durchführen sind ja nicht die Problemgruppe!
Das Problem bei der Gewaltdarstellung in der Form ist, dass die Spieler wie der "je brutaler desto geiler"-Typ hier im Forum einen heiden Spass dran haben die Leute auf diese Art und Weise umzulegen und sich noch darüber lustig machen wenn sie es ihren Freunden zeigen. Das sind dann oftmals die Selben die in der Schule andere zusammenschlagen, das ganze per Handy filmen und es dann voller Stolz ihren Freunden zeigen.

Und genau wegen solchen Leuten führen wir und auch die Politiker diese Diskussionen. Das der Großteil der Spieler gut damit umgehen kann ist klar, das Problem ist eben der kleine Rest der es nicht kann. 

Und dass die Entwickler dieses neue Feature zu Promotionzwecken anpreisen kann man ihnen nicht verübeln, da es den neuen Realismusgrad darstellt und in anderen Ländern nicht so kritisch gesehen wird wie bei uns. In Amerika würden diese Diskussion nur aufkommen wenn sie eine Buschfrau mit blanken Nippeln zeigen was ja auch durchaus realsitisch wäre...
Da muss ich ganz ehrlich sagen finde ich diese Diskussion zumindest deutlich berechtigter.

Das Schlimme für uns Spieler ist nur dass die Medien sowas zerfleischen und wie in der Vergangenheit oft geschehen einfach völlig verzerren und aus dem Zusammenhang reißen!
Und die Basis der Leute die so einen Ausschnitt in den Nachrichten sehen und schockiert sind steigt und analog dazu die Zahl derer, die Shooter generell verbieten wollen.


----------



## MeIkor (21. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Zubunapy am 20.07.2008 23:22 schrieb:
			
		

> hpp1230 am 20.07.2008 23:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hier mal eine kleine Anmerkung:

§ 131 Strafgesetzbuch
Gewaltdarstellung
(1) Wer Schriften (§ 11 Abs. 3), die grausame oder sonst unmenschliche Gewalttätigkeiten gegen Menschen oder menschenähnliche Wesen in einer Art schildern, die eine Verherrlichung oder Verharmlosung solcher Gewalttätigkeiten ausdrückt oder die das Grausame oder Unmenschliche des Vorgangs in einer die Menschenwürde verletzenden Weise darstellt, 	
1. 	verbreitet,
2. 	öffentlich ausstellt, anschlägt, vorführt oder sonst zugänglich macht,
3. 	einer Person unter achtzehn Jahren anbietet, überläßt oder zugänglich macht oder
4. 	herstellt, bezieht, liefert, vorrätig hält, anbietet, ankündigt, anpreist, einzuführen oder auszuführen unternimmt, um sie oder aus ihnen gewonnene Stücke im Sinne der Nummern 1 bis 3 zu verwenden oder einem anderen eine solche Verwendung zu ermöglichen,
wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu einem Jahr oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft

(§ 11 Abs. 3: Den Schriften stehen Ton- und Bildträger, Datenspeicher, Abbildungen und andere Darstellungen in denjenigen Vorschriften gleich, die auf diesen Absatz verweisen.)


----------



## sten (21. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

So langsam kommen wir aufgrund der immer realitätsnaheren Grafik und stärker werdenden KI in einen Bereich, wo es ethische Fragen zu berühren scheint, was der Spieler tut, bzw. tun könnte.
Nicht nur bei FarCry2, auch COD5 scheint sich bei seiner Gewaltdarstellung so sehr dem Realismus anzunähern. Selbst mir würde, als alteingessenen Shooterfan doch recht abgehärtet, bei einem Gegner, den ich mit einem Flammenwerfer verbrenne - und der dann daraufhin vor Schmerzen schreiend vor mir wegläuft, ein sehr mulmiges Gefühl beschleichen. Gut so, ein Zeichen, das man anscheinend so abgestumpft wie vorgeworfen wird, doch nicht ist.
Allerdings wird dadurch das Dilemma, vor dem wir langsam immer öfter stehen werden, nicht kleiner. Immer realistischere Gegner, die die Unterschiede zur realen Welt immer mehr verschwimmen lassen werden.
Nach meiner Meinung wird dies auf Dauer die reinen Shooter, in welchen das Schießen Hauptsinn ist, verdrängen und den Weg zu Spielen machen, die gerade durch ihre Realitätsnähe andere Interessen wecken und vielleicht gerade dadurch einen noch viel tiefer in die virtuelle Welt eintauchen lassen werden.
Wenn ich ehrlich bin, ist mir reines Ballern inzwischen auch viel zu öde, ich spiele eigentlich Spiele wie Halflive, Stalker oder Crysis, welche sicher immer noch Shooter sind, aber einen auch schon sehr gut in Ihre Welt eintauchen lassen, ohne unnötige Gewalt zu verlangen. Ich bin selbst gespannt, wie ich auf/in FarCry 2 reagieren werde - ich glaube aber nicht, das es meine moralischen Grenzen ausser Kraft setzen wird!

Sten


----------



## Moleny (21. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				sten am 21.07.2008 00:50 schrieb:
			
		

> So langsam kommen wir aufgrund der immer realitätsnaheren Grafik und stärker werdenden KI in einen Bereich, wo es ethische Fragen zu berühren scheint, was der Spieler tut, bzw. tun könnte.


Die Grafik kann noch so gut werden aber die menschlichen Figuren in Computerspielen haben immer etwas , starres, kaltes, leeres was es einfach unmöglich macht sie als echte Menschen zu sehen. Da weckt doch jeder drittklassige Schaupieler mehr Emotionen als  diese absolut künstlichen Wesen.
Wer Gewissensbisse bekommt wenn er sie nach allen Regeln der Kunst aus einander nimmt rennt sicher auch zur nächsten Polzeiwache und zeigt sich wegen Totschlags an wenn er auf eine Ameise getreten ist.


----------



## oceano (21. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Nu mal langsam, die besagte Szene, die hier für so Aufruhr sorgt ist nichtmals durch besonders grausame Darstellungen gekennzeichnet. 

Sie verstösst "nur" gegen die Genfer Konventionen (wobei die Anführungszeichen um das nur natürlich nicht dick genug sein können), nach denen ausser Gefecht gesetzte Soldaten nicht noch weiter malträtiert bzw getötet werden dürfen. Auch das gezielte Schiessen auf Sanitäter oder unbewaffnete, versorgende  Soldaten ist verboten. 
Der 2. Söldner ist zwar kein ausgezeichneter Sanitäter, aber er nimmt in der Szene dessen Rolle ein, weil er nicht kämpft, sondern nur dem Kameraden hilft. 

Ich denk mal die verschiedenen Söldner-Fraktionen in FarCry 2 schenken sich alle nichts. Es ist ein durch und durch dreckiger Krieg, der in diesem Szenario wütet. Aus rein spielerischer bzw atmosphärischer Sicht fügt sich die Szene demnach perfekt in das Gesamt-Setting ein. Also ethische Gesichtspunkte mal aussen vor gelassen, könnte man den Entwicklern für diese konsistente Spielwelt durchaus ein Lob aussprechen. 


Und nochmal: man *muss* ja nicht so perfide spielen. Es wird dir die freie Wahl gelassen. Wenn ich das in einem anderen Trailer richtig verstanden habe, dann wird dir auch die Wahl der Bewaffnung überlassen. 
Wie ich mich kenne, werd ich wahrscheinlich wieder sehr Objective orientiert spielen. Aufs Ziel fokussiert, ohne grosses Radau und übermässiges virtuelles Blutvergiessen. Rein und wieder raus....

Ich hoffe nur, FC2 wird einem in gewissem Masse diese Möglichkeiten bieten. Ich erinnere da mal an Deux Ex. Da konnte man sich auch durch pure Waffengewalt durch die Spielwelt kämpfen, oder aber auch den Body-Count auf null halten. 
Solche Arten von Freiheiten zeichnen imo ein gutes Spiel aus. Spiel ein Spiel so wie du es willst und nicht so wie es der Hersteller vorgibt. 
Wobei.... in Spielen in denen man mit den netten Worten "Wärst du so freundlich...." gebeten wird, kann man das auch mal nicht so eng sehen


----------



## STF (21. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				oceano am 21.07.2008 01:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Der 2. Söldner ist zwar kein ausgezeichneter Sanitäter, aber er nimmt in der Szene dessen Rolle ein, weil er nicht kämpft, sondern nur dem Kameraden hilft.


 Was mich in diesem Zusammenhang interessieren würde...
Man selbst kann diese Hilfe ja auch in Anspruch nehmen, wenn man sich vorher entsprechend verhält & sich somit "Freunde/Helfer" macht.
Ob die Feind-KI dann auch auf den meinen Helfer schießt, während er mich versucht in Sicherheit zu bringen?


----------



## Matt1974 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				STF am 21.07.2008 02:24 schrieb:
			
		

> oceano am 21.07.2008 01:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man Bender ist der Beste!!! Zurück zum Thema, wenn die Ki weiter optimiert wird, werden wir bald die Schulterstücke auswendig lernen müssen! In meiner Ausbildung wurde immer der Ranghöchste gesnipert, der, dann aber immer tödlich. Warum leuchtet wohl ein, und ganz ehrlich, das wäre mal real, wenn dann die restlichen Untergebenen nicht wissen was sie tun sollen bzw. sich dann eigene kleine Konflikte über die Befehlsgewalt ergeben. Das wäre ja mal cool zuzusehen wie die sich im Anschluss gegenseitig umlegen oder Fahnenflucht begehen.


----------



## GreCCoikarus (21. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Willkommen in der Realität. Denke dass die Tanktik auch im echten Leben bestand hat. Und bei Full Metal Jacket wurde auch genau das gleiche gemacht.
Das Spiel sollte einfach ab 18 sein und gut is.


----------



## m185 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Da der Thread des Videos schon etwas untergeht, poste ich hier dasselbe noch einmal:

Und da "perfide" hier ein sehr beliebtes Wort zu sein scheint, verwende ich es auch:
Ich finde es in Ordnung in einem Spiel perfide zu sein, irgendwo muss man ja ausleben, was man im RL nicht kann/will.

Ja, ich finde es schön, dass man solche (brutalen) Freiheiten im Spiel hat. Ja, mir gefallen auch Spiele a la Manhunt. Ja, Ich mag sogar Japanische Visual Novels welche u.a. die Kategorie "rape" beinhalten.

Bin ich deswegen ein Psychopath, krank oder abgestumpft ?

Ich beschäftige mich auch intensiv mit dem was ich virtuell vor mir habe und denke darüber nach. Ich würde niemals Frauen vergewaltigen (bzw. überhaupt schlecht behandeln), habe weder Mordgedanken noch bin ich gewaltbereit (Ich hasse Gewalt im RL).

Nein, Ich bin ein sehr netter Mensch und Pazifist.

Ich denke diese Spiele haben u.a. deswegen Ihren Reiz, weil sie verboten sind (die Inhalte im RL) und man in dieser verbotenen Welt seinem Geist freien Lauf lassen kann. Mit einer gesunden Psyche kann man auch 1 und 1 zusammenzählen und kann sich vorstellen wie furchtbar es wäre, Dinge aus dem Snipervideo im RL zu sehen geschweige denn selbst der Sniper zu sein. Es ist auch in Ordnung über diese Art der Gewalt zu lachen und mal seine sadistische Ader zu befriedigen - da ja nicht wirklich jemand zu Schaden kommt (virtuell eben, im RL hasse ich es sogar, wenn kleine Kinder Ameisenkolonien zerstören).

Insofern kann hier doch jeder selbst entscheiden, ob er das Spiel kaufen und spielen möchte, oder ob einem eher Anno zusagt.

Vorraussetzung: Man sollte reif und erwachsen sein (keine Kinder sollten sowas spielen, auch wenn es zT schwierig ist Grenzen zu ziehen, da es auch reife Kinder - aber auch unterentwickelte Erwachsene gibt) und eben auch wissen, dass die Psyche da nicht darunter leidet bzw. die Psyche sowieso schon labil ist (Ja nur wann und woran merkt man das?!).

Mich persönlich machen solche Szenen nicht gewaltgeiler sondern bewirken genau das Gegenteil. Egal ob es hier mit einem gewaltverherrlichenden Kommentator oder in Full Metal Jacket mit einer eher realistischen Atmosphäre verpackt wurde - ein gesunder Geist erkennt die eigentliche Tat und weiß wie schrecklich das wäre.

Edit: Zum Thema Sport kompensiert - ich mache auch viel Sport, aber trotzdem belaste/konfrontiere ich mein Gehirn auch mit solchen Themen. Sich geistig weiterzuentwickeln ist nämlich genauso wichtig wie körperlich (bzw. beides sollte Hand in Hand gehen) und da hilft es eben nicht, sich vor den o.g. Themen abzuwenden.

Ein gesunder Geist in einem gesunden Körper.


----------



## GodsWeapon (21. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

@markenprodukt und patsche: wenn ihr irgendein problem mit meiner Aussage habt dann kommt her! ich sag hier nur meine meinung ueber gewaltverherrlichende Spiele und da habt ihr still zu sein ihr ...


----------



## Boesor (21. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				GodsWeapon am 21.07.2008 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> @markenprodukt und patsche: wenn ihr irgendein problem mit meiner Aussage habt dann kommt her! ich sag hier nur meine meinung ueber gewaltverherrlichende Spiele und da habt ihr still zu sein ihr ...



Nur zu, reite dich immer weiter rein.


----------



## Burtchen (21. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				GodsWeapon am 21.07.2008 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> @markenprodukt und patsche: wenn ihr irgendein problem mit meiner Aussage habt dann kommt her! ich sag hier nur meine meinung ueber gewaltverherrlichende Spiele und da habt ihr still zu sein ihr ...


Du bist hiermit verwarnt.


----------



## Bonkic (21. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				m185 am 21.07.2008 09:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ich deswegen ein Psychopath, krank oder abgestumpft ?



ist das jetzt eine rhetorische frage? 

wenn "rape" in diesem zusammenhang das bedeutet, was ich meine dass es bedeutet, dann finde *ich* den konsum von solchem material in der tat zumindest......grenzwertig oder bedenklich.


----------



## Rabowke (21. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				GodsWeapon am 21.07.2008 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> und da habt ihr still zu sein ihr ...


... netten Leute?
... von mir geachte Mitcommunitymitgliede?
... sehr wertvolle Diskussionspartner?
... [...]

 

Das nächste mal kannst du deine Komplimente gerne ausschreiben, weil, ansonsten kommt ein anderer Moderator / Redakteur und denkt, du wolltest die zwei beleidigen.


----------



## m185 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 21.07.2008 13:10 schrieb:
			
		

> m185 am 21.07.2008 09:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, das ist rhetorisch.

Ja, es bedeutet was du meinst.  Nunja über sexuelle Vorlieben lässt sich streiten. Da die Visual Novels nur gezeichnet sind, kommt hier ja auch niemand zu Schaden... Aber naja, gehört hier wohl nicht her.

Jedenfalls vertrete ich die Meinung, dass man Material wie aus dem Video nicht verbieten sollte insofern:

- Es von der entsprechenden Altersgruppe konsumiert wird
- Niemand dabei zu Schaden gekommen ist

Schließlich ist jeder selbst dafür verantwortlich, was er bewusst konsumiert, und trägt demnach die Verantwortung für die Folgen. Das gilt übrigens auch für entsprechende Filme.
Gewalt und Kriege existieren nun mal, und ich weiß nicht, ob es die richtige Lösung ist, das ganze unter den Teppich zu kehren und die Augen davor zu verschließen, anstatt sich damit zu konfrontieren.

Ehrlichgesagt verstehe ich auch nicht, wieso man bei so einem Spielinhalt einen Aufstand macht, während Sylvester Stallone vergnügt und stumpfsinnig Kehlköpfe herausreißt oder sich anderswo Leute Füße absägen, damit Sie an das Gegengift kommen.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (21. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Bezugnehmend auf die Thematik Militär / Deutschland / Aufbauarbeit / Einmischung der Bundeswehr / Terrorbekämpfung. *Etwas* Bildung kann nicht schaden. Weil hier einige Leute meinen Halbwahrheiten verbreiten zu müssen, möchte ich mal darauf hinweisen, dass es antiquierte Informationsquellen wie „Bücher“ gibt, die durchaus informativ Inhalte und grundlegende Informationen vermitteln können.

Ich empfehle:

„Einführung in das Völkerrecht“ von Stephan Hobe  und Otto Kimminich

„Der Reibert“ von Dieter Stockfisch

„Endstation Kabul“ von Achim Wohlgethan

Lesen hilft Zusammenhänge zu verstehen. Lesen bildet. Lesen schafft eine Argumentationsgrundlage. Ruhig mal versuchen - es hilft! Wenn man den Ansatz einer Ahnung hat, darf man sich auch gerne zu militärischen und internationalen Zusammenhängen äußern. Wenn man diese Ahnung nicht hat, schießt man sich zwangsläufig selbst ab, weil der eigene Standpunkt auf Vorurteilen und Fehlinformationen basiert.

Regards, eX!


----------



## gamerschwein (21. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 21.07.2008 14:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Bezugnehmend auf die Thematik Militär / Deutschland / Aufbauarbeit / Einmischung der Bundeswehr / Terrorbekämpfung. *Etwas* Bildung kann nicht schaden. Weil hier einige Leute meinen Halbwahrheiten verbreiten zu müssen, möchte ich mal darauf hinweisen, dass es antiquierte Informationsquellen wie „Bücher“ gibt, die durchaus informativ Inhalte und grundlegende Informationen vermitteln können.
> 
> Ich empfehle:
> 
> ...



Was würden wir bloss ohne Dich machen?  
Der Reibert ist nicht zufällig das kleine Graue?


----------



## JBT (21. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Realismus ja aber nicht so.
mfg


----------



## spw (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: News - Far Cry 2: Zu heftig? Neues Far Cry 2-Video erregt die Gemüter*



			
				System am 20.07.2008 14:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Meine meinung: 

trailerszene = aufsehen = diskussion = mehr aufsehen = noch mehr verkauf

= verkauf an jugendliche,weil diese von solchen szenen beeindruckt sind

In zeiten von saw 1-400 usw ist diese szene doch lächerlich( ich kann nur 1 min saw ertragen,einfach sinnlos und leer )

-da gibt es doch so ein altes sniperspiel,wo man die kugel bis zum aufschlag verfolgt,wenn man genau den kopf erwischt,sozusagen als fatality-cutszene....als soundkulisse kreischende frauen in anlehnung an berlin45.....

-red orchestra zb,man wird getroffen,sieht "seine " leiche mit zb kopfschuss und auslaufendem blut vor sich,bis man respawnt.
wer denkt nicht,das hätte genausogut wirklich sein können,in einem krieg usw

oder call of duty 2 : " die, you jerry bastard" und man spielt einfach weiter? genauso wie : "verrecke ,du russensau" nur von der anderen seite aus gesehen...da werden niedere instinkte( = krieg) angesprochen.

 jetzt halt eine von vielen kriegstaktiken(sniper etc) die NUR der böööse gegner macht,schaut doch mal youtube, wie erwachsene soldaten kinder in den hinterhof zerren,und diese halb tot prügeln,der kameramann sich lautstark daran ergeifert(irak)!

ich bin neugierig, wann die "armen veteranen" dann albträume vom furchtbaren krieg bekommen und hiiilfe brauchen,wenn sie die schreie der kinder wieder hören,bah!

neueste taktik sind morderprobte gangmitglieder,welchen man das töten nicht erst lernen muss! glory glory eh? die brauchen nur drogen,die waffen werden dann in strassenkriegen zuhause gefunden.

oder szenen aus afrika(passend),wo "man" den eben erst ausgerissenen arm sieht,welcher gleich verkostet wird(aktuelles video)........drogen und krieg.....ab 18? ne einfach reggen und los gehts,auch für kinder.....bin durch musiksuche auf video+musik gestossen!!!


ich erkenne keinen sinn in dieser diskussion,ausser umsatzsteigerung!

mfg,

    sp.w.(meine initialen....)


----------



## Zubunapy (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hui, hier geht's ja zur Sache!*

Ah, ein Text zum Zerpflücken. Wie nett 



			
				Doc-Shock am 20.07.2008 23:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Jemand hat z.B. Commandos erwähnt. Gut, da konnte man Leute nicht verwunden, sondern nutzte eine Leiche, um die Aufmerksamkeit eines Gegners zu erhaschen, der untersuchen will, was mit seinem Kumpel passiert ist. Das taktische Grundprinzip ist dabei aber mehr oder weniger das Gleiche, und darum geht es doch im Kern, um die taktischen Möglichkeiten.



Das Grundprinzip ist eben nicht das gleiche. Während man bei Commandos seinen Kumpanen tötete, nutzt man in FC2 die Quahlen und das daraus resultierende Mitgefühl des Gegners aus. Das ist moralisch betrachtet ein himmelweiter Unterschied.



> und die Einhaltung der Genfer Konvention bei Battlefield und Konsorten gefordert wurde.



Hat jemand nach Genf gerufen?? Hab ich wohl überlesen. Wäre aber auch reichlich albern, ein Computerspiel nach Genfer Konvention zu beurteilen. Das gute alte Schach muss mal wieder herhalten: Man opfert die Dame zu Gunsten eines Schachmatt. Da werden Frauenrechtler bestimmt an die Decke gehen  



> Kann es sein, dass bei MP-Shootern doch eher die Spielmechanik und Taktik so sehr im Vordergrund steht, dass die Stilmittel in den Hintergrund rücken?



Hast du dich bei einem SP-Shooter jemals einfach an den Strand gestellt und die Wellen beobachtet? Ich tue das gerne. Ich schaue auch einfach den Animationen von Tieren und Gegnern zu und erfreue mich an witzigen Dialogen.
Bei MP-Shootern ist das nicht drin. Da könnten Granaten Gegner zerfetzen, Flammenwerfer waschechte Verbrennungsanimationen hervorrufen und Verwundete sich windend am Boden wälzen; ich würde davon gar nichts mitbekommen, weil ich zu sehr damit beschäftigt wäre, mich der Gegnerhorden zu erwähren.
EA sagte seinerzeit zum fehlenden Blut in Medal of Honor: Allied Assault: "Im Krieg gab es auch kein Blut. Und falls doch, hat es keiner gesehen. Also kann man auf dieses Detail getrost verzichten" Und so sehe ich das auch. Sicherlich ist es realistisch, wenn sich ein Gegner am Boden wälzt und vor Schmerzen schreit, um Hilfe bettelt oder nach Mami ruft. Aber würde man im Krieg dieses überhaubt wahrnehmen? Oder wäre man zu sehr damit beschäftigt, seinen eigenen Arsch zu retten?



> Natürlich bin ich mir bewusst, dass dies ein gewisses Maß an der Fähigkeit zur Selbstreflexion erfordert, welches wohl nur wenige Spieler mitbringen, aber ich denke dennoch, dass die Entwickler diese Intention hatten.


Du bringst es auf den Punkt: Nur wenige Spieler haben diese Fähigkeit der Selbstreflexion. Ich muss selbst auch einräumen, gelegentlich gewisse Dinge zu genießen, die im Spiel passieren. Jericho: In einem Level hängen lebende Körper an Kreuzen. Die Haut ist streckenweise abgezogen und am Holz vernagelt. Mein erster Gedanke war nicht etwa "Wie Geschmacklos" oder "Die armen Leute". Nein. Ich dachte eher "Ha! Wie geil is das denn??"



> Das, was wir als Games bezeichen, ist hingegen ungleich vielschichtiger. Dort geht es doch nicht ausschließlich darum Spaß zu haben, man will unterhalten werden.



Kennst du das klassische Rollenspiel? Mutter-Vater-Kind? Dort geht es auch nicht um Spaß. Es ist ein Lernprozess. Kinder verarbeiten ihre Erfahrungen durch dieses Spiel. Dennoch ist es und wird auf lange sich auch bleiben: Spiel.



> Unterhaltung ist aber nicht gleich Spaß. Wenn ich wissen will, wie eine Story weitergeht, dann weil sie spannend ist, nicht weil sie lustig ist.


Hüstel. Spaß bedeutet nicht automatisch humoristische Unterhaltung. Beim Fußball lache ich eher selten, dennoch habe ich Spaß dabei. Wenn ich musiziere, lache ich so gut wie nie (die Texte sind einfach zu melankolisch, um über sie zu lachen). Dennoch habe ich Spaß, Freude am musizieren. Spaß und Lachen sind zwei Paar Schuhe, die aber gelegentlich zusammen getragen werden.



> Emotionale Erlebnisse sind das Ziel, und Emotionen beschränken sich eben nicht nur auf Belustigung und den "Coolness-Faktor".



Nein, tun sie nicht. Aber das Gegenteil von Spaß, kennst du es? Es heißt "Langeweile".



> Was ich ja gerne mal sehen würde, wäre ein Spiel, dass einen quasi mal so richtig zum Reflektieren bringt:



Da empfehle ich "Evidence: Wer tötete Sarah Hopkins".Brauchste aber Windoof 98 für 



> Dort sucht man dann nach Beweisen.


Wie gesagt: Evidence. Sehr zu empfehlen und uralt!



> Aber welcher Entwickler würde sich so etwas trauen?



BMG Interactive Entertainment hat sich getraut


----------



## GodsWeapon (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hui, hier geht's ja zur Sache!*

@Boesor: Worein meinste?! Alles is bestens!
@Barowke: Nee naechstes mal schreibichs ganz anders


----------



## Cr4zYd0nG (21. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Kralle01 am 20.07.2008 16:32 schrieb:
			
		

> der realismus ballert doch erst recht!



dann baller doch zurück!  (aber jetzt nicht Amok laufen, ja? ^^)

Ganz ehrlich, als ich diese Szene aus genanntem Video sah, musste ich im ersten Augenblick erstmal schwer schlucken, dann dachte ich auch gleich "au waja - nix gut für FC2" und als nächstes dann "wo habe ich bloß nochmal das Passwort vom Onlineshop aus Österreich hin" 

Es ist zwar nicht dumm, dass sie es gezeigt haben, denn sie wollten lediglich das realistischere Verhalten der NPCs vorführen, d.h. die bessere KI. Obwohl so realistisch ist das Verhalten nun auch nicht. Welcher um sein Leben besorgter Söldner würde halsüberkopf zu seinem angeschossenen Kollegen eilen? Außerdem würde dieser ihn doch warnen und evtl. (bei guter Ausbildung) die ermittelte Schussrichtung mittels Geheimbegriffen den anderen mitteilen. DAS wäre realistisch  Das Gezeigte ist eher makaber. Muss jeder Erwachsene für sich selber entscheiden, inwiefern er es vertreten kann, sich solchem Konten auszusetzen.


----------



## Cr4zYd0nG (21. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				m185 am 21.07.2008 13:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Jedenfalls vertrete ich die Meinung, dass man Material wie aus dem Video nicht verbieten sollte insofern:
> 
> - Es von der entsprechenden Altersgruppe konsumiert wird
> - Niemand dabei zu Schaden gekommen ist
> ...



Die Frage ist, ob wirklich jeder die Folgen abschätzen kann. Außerdem ist es sehr gut, dass die Öffentlichkeit vor excessiven Gewalt-Filmen geschüzt wird (durch Herausschneiden bestimmter Szenen), dabei wird zwar der Grundgedanke des Filmes verunstaltet, jedoch trägt das dazu bei, dass das Volk nicht abstumpft. In 9/11 sieht man z.B. wie eine Menschenmenge bis zur unkenntlichkeit verkohlte amerikanische Soldaten, die zuvor im Gefecht in ihrem Vehicel eingeklemmt verbrannten, an Seilen hinter sich her zogen und dabei triumphierend jubelten. Sicherlich ist diese deutlich zu erkennende Abstumpfung größtenteils durch den Krieg (im Irak) selbst hervorgerufen worden, jedoch hat auch das irakische Fernsehen einen nicht ganz unwesentlichen Anteil daran. Wie berichtet wurde, kam dort sogar die Köpfung von Nick Goldberg, dem sein Kopf vor laufender Kamera von seinen Entführern bei vollem Bewusstsein mit einem Jagdmesser abgetrennt wurde, im öffentlichen Fernsehen (wahrscheinlich irgendwann Nachts). Soweit ich mich allerdings erinnern kann, kam das bei Panorama oder einem ähnlichen TV-Magazin (also keine Ahnung inwiefern dem Glauben geschenkt werden kann - wahrscheinlich übertrieben dargestellt). Jedenfalls hat auch das ZDF ähnliche Szenen gezeigt (und zwar hat ein US-Kommandant einem Vietnamesen, der beschuldigt wurde dem Vietcong anzugehören, direkt in die Schläfe geschossen und man sah wie das Blut aus der Einschusswunde pulsierend herausspritzte) und dabei war es erst 00:25 Uhr, zu der Zeit als diese Szene in diesem Dokumentarfilm gezeigt wurde. Also ich war erstmal schockiert und zwar nicht weil soetwas irgendwann mal passiert ist - denn soviel Rationalität solche Geschehnisse richtig einzuordnen besitze ich durchaus - sondern dass soetwas gezeigt wird im TV. Das muss wirklich nicht sein. Ich verurteile ebenfalls das Vorhaben, schockierende Videos, die die entsetzlichen Auswirkungen von Alkohol am Steuer vorführen sollen, im Fernsehen (in der Werbung) zu senden. Das, wo die auf einem Foto (im Fotorahmen) abgebildete Familie gegen das Glas des Bilderrahmen prallt, während der Anrufbeantworter deren Stimmen abspielt, ist noch eines der harmloseren - ich habe sie alle gesehen. Ein Auto, welches von der Straße abkommt und in der nächsten Szene Piruette drehend über den Gartenzaun auf einen spielenden Jungen draufknallt usw. Zwar sind diese Szenen alle gestellt, d.h. keine realen Filmaufnahmen, trotzdem finde ich sollte die Öffentlichkeit nicht derart schockiert werden. Denn Jemand, der noch nie Alkohol getrunken hat, hat es nicht verdient in seinem Gemüt so attackiert zu werden. Vielmehr sollte man solche Videos Fahranfängern etc. zeigen oder Leuten, die schon auffällig geworden sind auf diesem Weg nochmal intensiv mit Unterstützung solcher Filmchen ins Gewissen reden. Was ich damit ausdrücken möchte ist, die Öffentlichkeit sollte ganz klar vor Gewaltdarstellung geschützt werden, jedoch sollte es einem jeden Einzelnen überlassen werden sich mit bestimmten Thematiken auseinander zu setzen, sei es in Spielfilmen, Dokumentationen oder eben Computerspielen.


----------



## njStryfe (21. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				m185 am 21.07.2008 13:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, es bedeutet was du meinst.  Nunja über sexuelle Vorlieben lässt sich streiten.



Bis zu einem gewissen Punkt lässt sich das. Ab einem gewissen Punkt nicht mehr.

Du befindest dich jenseits dieses Punktes, und der einzige Grund warum Du das nicht einsiehst, ist dass dein Gehirn das nicht erlaubt, weil Du dich sonst selbst verurteilen und hassen müsstest.

Nicht, dass ich glaube, dass irgendwas davon zu dir durchdringt.

Nate


----------



## SilverSiggi (21. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Schon wieder so´n gelaber. War doch erst kürzlich mit AOC.
Lasst uns erwachsene das Spielen was wir wollen!!! 
Wem das zu krass ist, oder wenn jemand meint oh die armen Pixelmänchen und deren Gefühle - Wacht auf das ist ein Spiel=nicht Real! Wer da keine Grenze ziehen kann soll eh nicht spielen.

Jeder soll für sich entscheiden was er spielen möchte oder nicht. 
Und kommt mir jetzt nicht mit "Aber denkt doch an die Kinder!". Dafür gibts halt Jugendschutz.


----------



## Zubunapy (21. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				SilverSiggi am 21.07.2008 18:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Jeder soll für sich entscheiden was er spielen möchte oder nicht.
> Und kommt mir jetzt nicht mit "Aber denkt doch an die Kinder!". Dafür gibts halt Jugendschutz.


Gäbe es nicht die Bösen Jugendschützer, die es uns vermiesen, hättest du recht. Jetzt stellt sich die Frage nach dem "Wieso"


----------



## SilverSiggi (21. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Zubunapy am 21.07.2008 18:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Gäbe es nicht die Bösen Jugendschützer, die es uns vermiesen, hättest du recht. Jetzt stellt sich die Frage nach dem "Wieso"


Das ist schon war, doch als Erwachsener kommt man auch so locker an die ungeschnittene Spiele ran, sprich Import. Klar man zahlt so manchmal um die 5 € mehr. Manchmal aber um die 5€ weniger. Letztes beispel AOC 49$ (inkl. Versand) waren umgerechnet 40 €. Hierzulande mußte man 49€ zahlen. Ausserdem ist es von Vorteil wenn man verschiedene Sprachen kann, so bestelle ich mir ab und zu Games aus Russland für 300 rub + vesand. Umgerechnet ungefähr 15 €   Und das bei Neuheiten die nicht mal in Deutschland raus sind wie z.B.  Kings Bounty.

Darum meine Empfehlung an alle: Lernt mehr fremde Sprachen, das macht euch zu Eruditen!


----------



## CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK (21. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Cr4zYd0nG am 21.07.2008 18:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage ist, ob wirklich jeder die Folgen abschätzen kann.


Imho ist Folgen abschätzen können eine völlig hohle Phrase. Es ist nichteinmal möglich die Folgen abzuschätzen wenn ich mich morgens ins Auto setze.



			
				Cr4zYd0nG am 21.07.2008 18:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem ist es sehr gut, dass die Öffentlichkeit vor excessiven Gewalt-Filmen geschüzt wird (durch Herausschneiden bestimmter Szenen), dabei wird zwar der Grundgedanke des Filmes verunstaltet, jedoch trägt das dazu bei, dass das Volk nicht abstumpft.


Erwachsene haben das Recht sich Müll ins Hirn zu schaufeln.
Mit Sicherheit nicht erstrebenswert, aber immer noch besser als dieser "von der Wiege bis zur Bahre" Gedanke, der - nicht nur in diesem Bereich- immer wieder von der Politik gefordert und gezeigt wird.



			
				Cr4zYd0nG am 21.07.2008 18:07 schrieb:
			
		

> In 9/11 sieht man z.B. wie eine Menschenmenge bis zur unkenntlichkeit verkohlte amerikanische Soldaten, die zuvor im Gefecht in ihrem Vehicel eingeklemmt verbrannten, an Seilen hinter sich her zogen und dabei triumphierend jubelten. Sicherlich ist diese deutlich zu erkennende Abstumpfung größtenteils durch den Krieg (im Irak) selbst hervorgerufen worden, jedoch hat auch das irakische Fernsehen einen nicht ganz unwesentlichen Anteil daran.


Da machst du es dir zu einfach, vieles spielt bei der Entwicklung von solchem Hass hinein.
Vor allem aber: Menschen in Extremsituationen handeln (für aussenstehende) teilweise völlig irrational. Dazu kommt großer Hass auf den Gegner und schon hast du Bilder wie im Irak oder in Somalia oder in Vietnam, oder........



			
				Cr4zYd0nG am 21.07.2008 18:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie berichtet wurde, kam dort sogar die Köpfung von Nick Goldberg, dem sein Kopf vor laufender Kamera von seinen Entführern bei vollem Bewusstsein mit einem Jagdmesser abgetrennt wurde, im öffentlichen Fernsehen (wahrscheinlich irgendwann Nachts). Soweit ich mich allerdings erinnern kann, kam das bei Panorama oder einem ähnlichen TV-Magazin (also keine Ahnung inwiefern dem Glauben geschenkt werden kann - wahrscheinlich übertrieben dargestellt).


Also kein Irakischer Fernsehsender sendet ohne "Genehmigung" der US-Armee. Vielleicht haben die da auch Irakische Fernsehsender mit im Irak empfangbaren Fernsehsendern verwechselt  



			
				Cr4zYd0nG am 21.07.2008 18:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich damit ausdrücken möchte ist, die Öffentlichkeit sollte ganz klar vor Gewaltdarstellung geschützt werden, jedoch sollte es einem jeden Einzelnen überlassen werden sich mit bestimmten Thematiken auseinander zu setzen, sei es in Spielfilmen, Dokumentationen oder eben Computerspielen.


Ich bin ja nu auch dagegen die alten Sexploitation Filme auf Großbildleinwände in der Innenstadt zu projezieren, aber solange ich mich selber zu etwas entscheide und nicht davon überrascht/ dazu gezwungen werde, betrifft es doch nicht die Öffentlichkeit.


----------



## Doc-Shock (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hui, hier geht's ja zur Sache!*



			
				Zubunapy am 21.07.2008 17:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ah, ein Text zum Zerpflücken. Wie nett


Gern geschehen 



> Das Grundprinzip ist eben nicht das gleiche. Während man bei Commandos seinen Kumpanen tötete, nutzt man in FC2 die Quahlen und das daraus resultierende Mitgefühl des Gegners aus. Das ist moralisch betrachtet ein himmelweiter Unterschied.


Deshalb sagte ich ja das _taktische_ Grundprinzip. Es wirkt im vorliegenden Falle natürlich ganz anders, die Taktik ist aber ähnlich. Und die Motivation, wenn jemand eine Leiche sieht, ist nicht viel anders als wenn er einen Verletzten erspäht, denn in der Regel sieht man ja erst, dass die am Boden liegende Person tot ist, wenn man näher dran ist. Zuerst überprüft man also nur, was dem am Boden liegenden Kameraden fehlt. Im Grunde spielt man bei so etwas auch mit Mitleid, es tritt nur nicht so sehr in den Vordergrund. 
Was den Unterschied ausmacht ist also nicht die Motivation des angelockten Helfers sondern der Schmerz des Köders. Aus taktischen Gesichtspunkten ist so eine Methode leider effizienter, da eine Leiche nicht um Hilfe schreien kann und man somit keine Garantie auf Ablenkung hat. Gemein, aber durchaus realistisch.
Übrigens sollte man auch nicht vergessen, dass die Möglichkeit, Gegner zu verwunden auch genutzt werden kann, um Gegner auszuschalten ohne sie zu töten. Man muss das Verletzungsfeature nicht auf diese fiese Weise ausnutzen, wenn man nicht möchte.



> Hat jemand nach Genf gerufen??


Nein, das war natürlich sinnbildlich gemeint. Hätte nen Smiley setzen sollen, aber der Post ließ sich irgendwie nicht mehr editieren. Ich meinte damit einfach nur, das ähnlich fiese Vorgehensweisen in MP-Shootern Alltag sind und sich dort niemand diese Fragen stellt.



> Hast du dich bei einem SP-Shooter jemals einfach an den Strand gestellt und die Wellen beobachtet?


Ja, hab ich. 





> Ich schaue auch einfach den Animationen von Tieren und Gegnern zu und erfreue mich an witzigen Dialogen.


Vor allem letzteres macht für mich einen nicht unwesentlichen Reiz von Games aus. Finde es immer toll, wenn Entwickler an so etwas gedacht haben. In Far Cry gab es sehr amüsante Dialoge zwischen den Söldnern und auch die Max Payne-Spiele können das gut: z.B. ist diese Diskussion zwischen den Gangstern, welcher Draht denn nun der Richige sei, super in Szene gesetzt und wer da einfach reinstürmt, anstatt ihnen zu Ende zuzuhören, verpasst etwas und verschwendet auch noch Munition.



> Bei MP-Shootern ist das nicht drin. Da könnten Granaten Gegner zerfetzen, Flammenwerfer waschechte Verbrennungsanimationen hervorrufen und Verwundete sich windend am Boden wälzen; ich würde davon gar nichts mitbekommen, weil ich zu sehr damit beschäftigt wäre, mich der Gegnerhorden zu erwähren.


Und das macht das Vorhandensein dieser Darstellungen also weniger verwerflich? Weil man keine Zeit hat, drüber nachzudenken? Klingt etwas seltsam, meinst du nicht?



> EA sagte seinerzeit zum fehlenden Blut in Medal of Honor: Allied Assault: "Im Krieg gab es auch kein Blut. Und falls doch, hat es keiner gesehen. Also kann man auf dieses Detail getrost verzichten" Und so sehe ich das auch.


Stimmt schon und in den meisten Games dieser Art ist die Darstellung auch mehr oder weniger zurückhaltend. Die typischen Blutwölkchen dienen ja eigentlich mehr dem Trefferfeedback als dem Realismus. Aber von Blut reden wir jetzt ja auch eigentlich gar nicht, oder?



> Sicherlich ist es realistisch, wenn sich ein Gegner am Boden wälzt und vor Schmerzen schreit, um Hilfe bettelt oder nach Mami ruft. Aber würde man im Krieg dieses überhaubt wahrnehmen? Oder wäre man zu sehr damit beschäftigt, seinen eigenen Arsch zu retten?


Zumindest ein Sani sollte auf sowas achten, das ist immerhin sein Job.



> Du bringst es auf den Punkt: Nur wenige Spieler haben diese Fähigkeit der Selbstreflexion.


Und nur weil die breite Masse zu blöd ist, solche Ansätze so zu deuten, wie sie gedacht sind, sollen die Entwickler es sein lassen? Wie soll sich das Medium denn dann weiterentwickeln um mal den Kinderschuhen zu entwachsen? 



> Ich muss selbst auch einräumen, gelegentlich gewisse Dinge zu genießen, die im Spiel passieren. Jericho: In einem Level hängen lebende Körper an Kreuzen. Die Haut ist streckenweise abgezogen und am Holz vernagelt. Mein erster Gedanke war nicht etwa "Wie Geschmacklos" oder "Die armen Leute". Nein. Ich dachte eher "Ha! Wie geil is das denn??"


Echt? Ich hab Jericho jetzt zwar nicht gespielt, aber ich denke, meine Gedankengänge wären zumindest eher ein "Autsch!" oder ein "Igitt." aber ein "Wie geil ist denn das?" käme mir wohl eher nicht in den Sinn... Andererseits dachte ich genau dies, als ich in UT3 zum ersten Mal einen Gegner mit der Bio erwischt habe und er zu einer grünen Schleimpfütze zusammenschmolz. Und das der Strahl der Link Gun nur die Knochen des Gegners zurück lässt fand ich schon in UT2k3 cool. Ist wohl alles ziemlich subjektiv.



> Kennst du das klassische Rollenspiel? Mutter-Vater-Kind? Dort geht es auch nicht um Spaß. Es ist ein Lernprozess. Kinder verarbeiten ihre Erfahrungen durch dieses Spiel. Dennoch ist es und wird auf lange sich auch bleiben: Spiel.


Ich sagte, dass unsere Games nicht _nur_ Spiel sind. Natürlich sind sie weiterhin Spiele mit gewissen Regeln und Strukturen, aber eben um Elemente erweitert, die aus anderen Bereichen kommen, wie z.B. narrative und kinematographische Stilmittel. Das macht aus einem Computerspiel mehr als ein Mensch-ärgere-dich-nicht. Rollenspiele sind wieder ein ganz anderer Bereich, aber auch dessen Kernelemente fließen mal mehr, mal weniger in Games ein.



> Hüstel. Spaß bedeutet nicht automatisch humoristische Unterhaltung. Beim Fußball lache ich eher selten, dennoch habe ich Spaß dabei. Wenn ich musiziere, lache ich so gut wie nie (die Texte sind einfach zu melankolisch, um über sie zu lachen). Dennoch habe ich Spaß, Freude am musizieren. Spaß und Lachen sind zwei Paar Schuhe, die aber gelegentlich zusammen getragen werden.


Sorry, hätte mich klarer ausdrücken sollen. Ich setzte Spaß und an etwas Spaß/Freude haben nicht unbedingt gleich, zumindest nicht, wenn ich etwas schriftlich zu erläutern versuche. Eine Tätigkeit genießen definiere ich als Freude daran haben. Amüsiert man sich dabei auch noch, so wird aus der Freude Spaß. Ich weiß, der Duden sieht es jetzt eher nicht zwingend so, wie ich es beschrieben habe, aber mir hilft diese Auslegung dabei, etwas feiner zu differenzieren.



> Aber das Gegenteil von Spaß, kennst du es? Es heißt "Langeweile".


Wie gesagt, für mich ist Langeweile eher das Gegenteil von "Freude an einer Sache haben" bzw. "sich unterhalten fühlen". Das Gegenteil von Spaß ist Ernst. Und ersthaftes muss nicht zwangsläufig langweilig sein sondern kann auch durchaus unterhalten.



> Da empfehle ich "Evidence: Wer tötete Sarah Hopkins".


Danke für den Tipp, kannte ich gar nicht.


> Brauchste aber Windoof 98 für


Ach Mist, dann wird das wohl leider nichts. Kein XP-Kompatibilitätsmodus möglich?


----------



## fake-plastic-tree (21. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 21.07.2008 14:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Bezugnehmend auf die Thematik Militär / Deutschland / Aufbauarbeit / Einmischung der Bundeswehr / Terrorbekämpfung. *Etwas* Bildung kann nicht schaden. Weil hier einige Leute meinen Halbwahrheiten verbreiten zu müssen, möchte ich mal darauf hinweisen, dass es antiquierte Informationsquellen wie „Bücher“ gibt, die durchaus informativ Inhalte und grundlegende Informationen vermitteln können.
> 
> Ich empfehle:
> 
> ...



Ok, da hast du vollkommen Recht. Erkenne ich meinen Beitrag vollkommen drinne wieder, nehme ich zurück.

Weiß auch nicht, warum ich immer sowas schreibe.


----------



## Zubunapy (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hui, hier geht's ja zur Sache!*



			
				Doc-Shock am 21.07.2008 19:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens sollte man auch nicht vergessen, dass die Möglichkeit, Gegner zu verwunden auch genutzt werden kann, um Gegner auszuschalten ohne sie zu töten. Man muss das Verletzungsfeature nicht auf diese fiese Weise ausnutzen, wenn man nicht möchte.



Wenn das ginge, wäre es genial. Man könnte FC2 durchspielen wie Hitman: Ohne sinnlose Opfer. Wäre geil, auch wenn ich nicht glaube, dass Ubi soweit denkt.



> Und das macht das Vorhandensein dieser Darstellungen also weniger verwerflich? Weil man keine Zeit hat, drüber nachzudenken? Klingt etwas seltsam, meinst du nicht?



Nicht wirklich. Ähm, lass es mich kurz erklären: In einem MP-Spiel hat man keine gro0artige Gelegenheit, über solche Taktiken nachzudenken. Man handelt schnell und ne Sekunde später hat man es bereits vergessen. 
Im SP kann man hingegen genau jede Situation genießen. Ich kann mich an keine konkrete Situation aus dem MP erinnern. Wirklich nicht. Aber einige SP-Situationen sind hängen geblieben. Weil ich stehen bleiben konnte und das erlebte reflektieren. 
Beispiel aus JediKnight3: Ich bin mit einem dieser Waghalsigen Sprungmanöver auf drei Gegner losgegangen, habe einen beim Absprung erledigt, den zweiten im Fluge und den dritten beim Abrollen. Schade, dass ich die Szene nicht aufgenommen habe. Sa unglaublich cool aus.

Bei FC2 könnte selbiger Gedanke bei einigen Kiddies auch entstehen.



> Stimmt schon und in den meisten Games dieser Art ist die Darstellung auch mehr oder weniger zurückhaltend. Die typischen Blutwölkchen dienen ja eigentlich mehr dem Trefferfeedback als dem Realismus. Aber von Blut reden wir jetzt ja auch eigentlich gar nicht, oder?



Nein, ich wollte nur die Situation verdeutlichen. Es ist nicht realistisch, wenn man die Quahlen der Gegner darstellt. Die bemerkt der Soldat gar nicht. Die Quahlen der Kumpanen hingegen bemerkt er schon.



> Zumindest ein Sani sollte auf sowas achten, das ist immerhin sein Job.


Ja, wenn es seine Leute betrifft. Den Gegner übersieht er einfach. Naja, nach der Schlacht sammelt er auch diese ein...



> Und nur weil die breite Masse zu blöd ist, solche Ansätze so zu deuten, wie sie gedacht sind, sollen die Entwickler es sein lassen? Wie soll sich das Medium denn dann weiterentwickeln um mal den Kinderschuhen zu entwachsen?



Ja. Weil die MASSE, also die MEHRHEIT, nicht fähig ist, damit umzugehen. So funktioniert die Demokratie 



> Echt? Ich hab Jericho jetzt zwar nicht gespielt, aber ich denke, meine Gedankengänge wären zumindest eher ein "Autsch!" oder ein "Igitt." aber ein "Wie geil ist denn das?" käme mir wohl eher nicht in den Sinn... Andererseits dachte ich genau dies, als ich in UT3 zum ersten Mal einen Gegner mit der Bio erwischt habe und er zu einer grünen Schleimpfütze zusammenschmolz. Und das der Strahl der Link Gun nur die Knochen des Gegners zurück lässt fand ich schon in UT2k3 cool. Ist wohl alles ziemlich subjektiv.



Genau das ist es  Wenn man es hört/ liest, denkt man "Boah, ist das abstoßend" Aber wenn man es im Spiel sieht und erlebt, ist es einfach nur geil. Jedenfalls beim ersten Mal. Wenn man über seine eigenen Gedanken nachdenkt, kommt man evt zu einem anderen Schluss. Aber im ersten Moment... einfach nur geil



> Sorry, hätte mich klarer ausdrücken sollen. Ich setzte Spaß und an etwas Spaß/Freude haben nicht unbedingt gleich, zumindest nicht, wenn ich etwas schriftlich zu erläutern versuche. Eine Tätigkeit genießen definiere ich als Freude daran haben. Amüsiert man sich dabei auch noch, so wird aus der Freude Spaß. Ich weiß, der Duden sieht es jetzt eher nicht zwingend so, wie ich es beschrieben habe, aber mir hilft diese Auslegung dabei, etwas feiner zu differenzieren.



Dann frage ich mal anders: Amüsierst du dich immer beim Schachspielen?



> Danke für den Tipp, kannte ich gar nicht.


Was beweist, dass du recht hast: Solche Spiele erfordern Mut und setzen sich nicht durch. Leider. Es ist das imo beste Krimi-Adventure aller Zeiten. Mal bei Ebay suchen und mit ner alten Mühle spielen. Es lohnt sich wirklich. Äh, 18 bist du, oder?



> ]Ach Mist, dann wird das wohl leider nichts. Kein XP-Kompatibilitätsmodus möglich?



Leider nicht. Ich muss mir auch erst den Laptop meines Vaddas ausleihen, damit ich es mal wieder spielen kann. Alles andere funzt nicht. Selbst DOSBOX und co kannste knicken. Das Spiel ist so unbekannt, das kennt keiner mehr und somit auch kein XP-Häck...


----------



## Zubunapy (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hui, hier geht's ja zur Sache!*

Screenshots aus Evidence

Und hier der Test


----------



## Doc-Shock (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hui, hier geht's ja zur Sache!*



			
				Zubunapy am 21.07.2008 23:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann mich an keine konkrete Situation aus dem MP erinnern. Wirklich nicht. Aber einige SP-Situationen sind hängen geblieben. Weil ich stehen bleiben konnte und das erlebte reflektieren.
> Beispiel aus JediKnight3: Ich bin mit einem dieser Waghalsigen Sprungmanöver auf drei Gegner losgegangen, habe einen beim Absprung erledigt, den zweiten im Fluge und den dritten beim Abrollen. Schade, dass ich die Szene nicht aufgenommen habe. Sa unglaublich cool aus.
> 
> Bei FC2 könnte selbiger Gedanke bei einigen Kiddies auch entstehen.


Möglich, ja. Aber Minderjährige sollten ja sowieso nicht dran kommen. Ist zwar utopisch und ja, ich weiß auch, dass der Begriff Kiddie eher eine Geisteshaltung symbolisiert, für die man nicht zwangsläufig unter 21 sein muss. Wollte es nur nochmal betonen.
Und was das Hängenbleiben denkwürdiger Momente angeht: Das ist wohl bei jedem anders, bei Singleplayer-Games sind das bei mir meistens nur storybasierte Dinge oder spektakuläre Zwischensequenzen, egal ob Film oder interaktives Skript. Dafür erinnere ich mich noch gut, wie ich damals im ersten UT, obwohl ich nur ein sehr mittelmäßig talentierter Shooterspieler bin, einen unglaublichen Flag-Cap gemacht habe, indem ich ganz alleine das gesamte gegnerische Team beim Rückwärtslaufen pulverisiert habe, einige Gegner sogar gleich zwei mal. Ich wusste hinterher nicht, wie zum Geier ich das geschafft hatte, aber ich war total geflasht und habe es immer noch im Gedächtnis.



> Dann frage ich mal anders: Amüsierst du dich immer beim Schachspielen?


Nicht konstant, aber wenn ich dem Gegner mit einem geschickten Zug eine wichtige Figur geklaut habe, selbstverständlich. Ansonsten genieße ich die Herausforderung und Spannung, das macht Freude, ist aber natürlich nicht unbedingt spaßig... Muss es ja auch nicht, um zu unterhalten.



> Äh, 18 bist du, oder?


Nein, bin ich nicht. Volljährig bin ich jedoch, um dir die Frage so zu beantworten wie sie gemeint war. 
Dass ich 18 war ist schon etwas länger her, ich frage micht echt, wo diese Jahre geblieben sind. Ab Herbst trennen mich nur noch zwei Jahre von der bösen 30, die wie ein Damoklesschwert über mir kreist... Ich komme mir irgendwie so alt vor.


----------



## Zubunapy (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hui, hier geht's ja zur Sache!*



			
				Doc-Shock am 22.07.2008 01:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Dass ich 18 war ist schon etwas länger her, ich frage micht echt, wo diese Jahre geblieben sind. Ab Herbst trennen mich nur noch zwei Jahre von der bösen 30, die wie ein Damoklesschwert über mir kreist... Ich komme mir irgendwie so alt vor.


Tja, ich auch  Ich bin zwar erst 24, aber irgendwie werde ich häufiger viel älter geschätzt. Wenn mir das was ausmachen würde, würde ich mich wohl ärgern. Aber imo ist das Alter eines Menschen in etwa so wichtig wie die Größe eines Kofferraums beim Ferrari.


----------



## Paper2k7 (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hui, hier geht's ja zur Sache!*

ihr jammerlappen... ich werd 36 und in 4 jahren fängt das leben erst an


----------



## STF (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hui, hier geht's ja zur Sache!*



			
				Paper2k7 am 26.07.2008 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> ihr jammerlappen... ich werd 36 und in 4 jahren fängt das leben erst an



Ich dachte mit 66 Jahren...  

@ die anderen U-30:
So schlimm ist das nun auch wieder nicht. Man muss ja nicht alles von der Zahl abhängig machen. Man sollte nur das Kind im Manne nicht einfach aus seinem Leben verbannen, dann kann man auch mit jenseits der 30 auch viel Spaß haben. Denn der Ernst des Lebens hat einen so schon viel zu sehr im Griff.

Zum eigentlichen Thema fällt mir auch nichts mehr ein.


----------



## DaMastaFlex (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hui, hier geht's ja zur Sache!*

Ständig diese diskusionen, immer wenn ein shooter raus kommt wird diskutiert!! einfach ab 18 drauf auf der packung und gut. ich versteh das gelaber nicht!! 

übrings bin ich auch schon 28.. seit mein 11 lebens jahr besitz ich nen pc. und mir hats nicht geschadet!!


----------



## Boesor (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hui, hier geht's ja zur Sache!*



			
				DaMastaFlex am 26.07.2008 14:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Ständig diese diskusionen, immer wenn ein shooter raus kommt wird diskutiert!! einfach ab 18 drauf auf der packung und gut. ich versteh das gelaber nicht!!



Verstehst du es wirklich nicht, oder willst du es nur nicht verstehen?
Zumal es hier ja um eine eher besondere Diskussion geht, die nicht bei jeden Shooter geführt wird



> übrings bin ich auch schon 28.. seit mein 11 lebens jahr besitz ich nen pc. und mir hats nicht geschadet!!



Ich bin 70, Kettenraucher und hab keinen Krebs, ich nehme an du bemerkst worauf ich hinaus will.


----------



## tigger8993 (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hui, hier geht's ja zur Sache!*

Schweinchen Dick, Duffy Duck, Tom & Jerry und wie sie alle heißen sind auch brutal! Wir leben im 21. Jahrhundert und nur weil es ein paar gescheiterte Existenzen gibt, die nicht den Unterschied zwischen Spiel und Realität kennen, sollten wir nicht wieder anfangen die kleinen Männchen mit Eispickel die Pixel in den Bildschirm hämmern lassen. Auch ein Auto oder ein Gabelstapler ist eine potentielle Waffe, die häufig verwendet wird - gerade in Filmen. Nun kommt auch keiner auf die Idee Autos nicht mehr mit Reifen auszustatten, damit die Gefahr des Überfahrens minimiert wird, oder? Die Spiele sind ab 18 Jahre verkäuflich und basta. Ich glaube, dass ich mit meinen 45 Jahren sehr wohl zwischen Spiel und Realität unterscheiden kann (ich spiele CoD und Crysis und Far Cry) und ich wehre mich entschieden gegen jede Art einer Bevormundung - das empfinde ich als absolute Frechheit! Ich darf und soll korrupte und unfähige Politiker u.ä. wählen, bin selbstverantwortlich rechts- und geschäftsfähig, voll strafmündig, aber muss mir Einschränkungen bei den von mir bevorzugten Spielen gefallen lassen? Geht´s noch?

P.S. Sollten Ihr Fehler in meinem Kommentar finden, so dürft Ihr sie gerne behalten


----------



## Bonkic (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hui, hier geht's ja zur Sache!*



			
				tigger8993 am 26.07.2008 15:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich darf und soll korrupte und unfähige Politiker u.ä. wählen, bin selbstverantwortlich rechts- und geschäftsfähig, voll strafmündig, aber muss mir Einschränkungen bei den von mir bevorzugten Spielen gefallen lassen? Geht´s noch?




leider hast auch du rein gar nicht verstanden, um was es in dieser diskussion überhaupt geht.


----------



## kupra (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hui, hier geht's ja zur Sache!*

Hahaha die Leute die sich darüber aufregen sollten vll mal darüber nachdenken ob sie das richtige Genre für sich erwischt haben. USK ist eh drauf geschissen, wer bitteschön käuft sich FPS schon noch in Deutschland wenn s die in Österreich für das selbe Geld uncut gibt.
Es kann meiner Meinung nach auch gar nicht reallistisch genug sein, da dann einige Leute vll auch ma merken das Krieg kein Spass ist und sich noch mal überlegen ob sie in eine Armee eintreten um anderen Ländern das Öl zu klauen, äh ich meine natürlich die Demokratie zu bringen ; )


----------



## kupra (26. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Konrad1985 am 20.07.2008 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> es wird stark zensiert werden, bzw. für Minderjährige nicht freigegeben sein. und genau da liegt das Problem: wie verhindert  man, dass Minderjährige dieses Spiel zocken?



Das verhindert man genausowenig wie das sie harte Pornos schauen, Tiere quälen, Rentner in der U-Bahn verprügeln, etc.
Früher gab es mal so was das hiess Eltern, glaube ich , die die Kinder noch erzogen haben und das nicht den Medien überlassen haben. Andererseits schützt ja auch niemand Kinder vor Nachrichten, die ein viel größeres Agressionspotential in denkenden Leuten freilegen als es ein Spiel jemals könnte. Jedes Hartz 4 Kind darf sich jeden Tag High Society Penner anschauen, die mehr Geld für ihren Köter ausgeben als solche Familien für ein Jahr zur Verfügung haben. Da sind dann bestimmt harte Spiele dran Schuld wenn diese Leute dann ausflippen. Und btw, Hitler hat auch kein CS oder SOF gebraucht um Polen zu überfallen.


----------



## Boesor (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hui, hier geht's ja zur Sache!*



			
				kupra am 26.07.2008 17:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Es kann meiner Meinung nach auch gar nicht reallistisch genug sein, da dann einige Leute vll auch ma merken das Krieg kein Spass ist und sich noch mal überlegen ob sie in eine Armee eintreten um anderen Ländern das Öl zu klauen, äh ich meine natürlich die Demokratie zu bringen ; )



Na klar, für Leute die alle (Lebens)erfahrungen aus dem Computer holen könnte das vielleicht  ansatzweise zutreffen, für normale Leute ist auch ohne solch ein Spiel sehr viel eindrucksvoller klar, dass Krieg kein Spaß ist.


----------



## LaMiR (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hui, hier geht's ja zur Sache!*

Eigentlich wollte ich mir ja nicht jeden Shooter zulegen. Nach den Szenen (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLnXC2NsQdU) ist FC2 ein "must have". BTW. Ich darf das auch spielen, weil ich bin fast 30 (nen paar Monate fehlen noch)....


----------



## fachkraft (26. Juli 2008)

*aw*

ich denke, dass es in actionspielen für *erwachsene !!!* (und so stufe ich das spiel jetzt mal ein) dem spieler überlassen sein sollte was er macht oder eben nicht macht. natürlich hat mit 18 auch noch nicht jeder die moralische oder ethische festigkeit, die man sich wünschen würde, aber irgendwo muss man ja die grenze ziehen...in deutschland halt mit 18.

seien wir doch mal realistisch: computerspiele und filme nähern sich immer mehr an. viele filme bestehen zu 90% aus computergenerierten spezialeffekten, im gegenzug muss ein gutes spiel heutzutage eine spannende story und möglichst realistische grafik bieten. 

darum müssen sich spiele mittlerweile auch mit filmen messen, und was liegt also näher als dinge zu ermöglichen, die man im realen leben nicht tun kann (sei es mit 300 sachen durch die innerstadt zu rasen oder eben den rambo zu geben). 

der unterschied ist natürlich der: wenn der held im spiel auf besonders fiese weise einen gegner tötet, dann hat man das selber nicht beeinflusst und man kann sich zurücklehnen und das ganze amüsiert (oder auch geschockt) zur kenntnis nehmen. man hat ja nicht die veratnwortung für das, was geschehen ist. im spiel trifft man selber die entscheidung...die hat aber im allgemeinen gar nichts!!!! mit ethik oder moral zu tun, sondern nur damit den gegner möglichst effektiv aus dem weg zu räumen um den nächsten level schnell zu erreichen.

insofern ist die vermeintliche "interaktivität" sowieso nur vorgeschoben...man geht den weg des geringsten widerstandes und letztendlich besteht die "interaktion" dann aus einem mausklick. über die ethischen konsequenzen denkt in dem moment doch keiner nach...weils halt keine echte konsequenz gibt: es wird eine potentielle gefahrenquelle aus dem datenspeicher entfernt....das wars.

früher was das mal einfach der "kopfschuss" ...mit steigender gegner-ki macht es nun sinn über "fortgeschrittene techniken" nachzudenken. insofern für mich also eine ganz normale evolution der computerspielgewalt. man will heutzutage mit "köpfchen" töten  

ich finde man sollte spieleprogrammierern denau dieselben freiheiten einräumen , wie sie auch filmemachern zuteil werden. und dann dieselben masstäbe anlegen, wenn es um die alterseinstufung geht. wenn letztendlich minderjährige den zugang erlangen dann ist das sicher nicht sache der spielhersteller.

das gezeigte video wurde ganz sicher nicht unter ethischen gesichtspunkten erstellt. is schon klar. mit ziemlicher sicherheit will man eigentlich nur die lebensechten animationen, die gegner-ki und verschiedenen trefferzonen ins rechte licht rücken...und das scheint ja wohl gelungen, sonst würde es die teils heftige diskussion hier nicht geben.  

das wirklich verwerfliche ist vllt. die zurverfügungstellung für minderjährige....das hätte man in einem tutorial innerhalb des spiels klären können....wenn also der käufer (normalerweise) min. 18 sein müsste....aber von da aus würde es dann wohl eh wieder in youtube gelanden (weil eben auch erwachsene nicht immer sinn fürs moralisch richtige haben.)


----------



## dasspiel777 (26. Juli 2008)

*aw*

das is doch logisch das solche spiele entstehen  die hardware wird immer besser und die spiele sollen immer realistischer sein das war doch voraus zu sehen unsere ziwilisation muss lernen mit solchen spielen umzu gehen und nicht sinnlos verbieten(verbieten ist sinnlos es gibt ja i-net)


----------



## Jandalf (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: aw*



			
				dasspiel777 am 26.07.2008 20:46 schrieb:
			
		

> das is doch logisch das solche spiele entstehen  die hardware wird immer besser und die spiele sollen immer realistischer sein das war doch voraus zu sehen unsere ziwilisation muss lernen mit solchen spielen umzu gehen und nicht sinnlos verbieten(verbieten ist sinnlos es gibt ja i-net)




tolle aussage...hast schon mal nachrichten geschaut da passiert jeden tag so ne scheisse!
wir sehen heut zutage die grausamkeiten nich mehr weil wir abstumpfen! mir is das eigentlich egal hauptsache die story stimmt aber brutalität muss ich nich im übertiebenen sinne habe...bin mittlerweile  über 30 aber wieß nich ob ich realistische "gewalt" in nem game haben muss...hat man eh zuviel! und was soll die aussage "es gibt doch i-net?????" wir stumpfen alle ab das is das schlimme daran...seis jetzt durch die medien oder was weis ich nich...aber man sieht sowas tag täglich....muss ich nich unbedingt in nem game haben...is meine meinung!


----------



## HanFred (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: aw*



			
				Jandalf am 27.07.2008 02:25 schrieb:
			
		

> ...wir stumpfen alle ab das is das schlimme daran...seis jetzt durch die medien oder was weis ich nich...


ist es wirklich so? auf mich trifft das nicht zu.
zugegeben, wenn ich von einem selbstmordattentat mit mehr als 20 toten höre, zucke ich nicht einmal mehr mit der wimper. das abtrennen von körperteilen und virtuelle blutvergiessen in computerspielen abzutrennen berühren mich schon lange nicht mehr.
aber wenn ich einen unfall mitbekomme und es liegen verletzte rum... oder wenn einer auf den zugschienen liegt, der sogar schon zugedeckt wurde... oder wenn sich ein kumpel verletzt... oder wenn ich mich selbst verletze... wird mir immer noch genau gleich mulmig wie früher und ich muss mich erstmal setzen.


----------



## STF (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: aw*



			
				HanFred am 27.07.2008 09:16 schrieb:
			
		

> ist es wirklich so? auf mich trifft das nicht zu.
> zugegeben, wenn ich von einem selbstmordattentat mit mehr als 20 toten höre, zucke ich nicht einmal mehr mit der wimper. das abtrennen von körperteilen und virtuelle blutvergiessen in computerspielen abzutrennen berühren mich schon lange nicht mehr.
> aber wenn ich einen unfall mitbekomme und es liegen verletzte rum... oder wenn einer auf den zugschienen liegt, der sogar schon zugedeckt wurde... oder wenn sich ein kumpel verletzt... oder wenn ich mich selbst verletze... wird mir immer noch genau gleich mulmig wie früher und ich muss mich erstmal setzen.



Bis auf den Satz mit dem Selbstmordattentat trifft das auf mich auch zu.
Also ganz kalt lassen mich Berichte aus den Medien nicht, allerdings nehmen die anderen Stellenwert ein, als (wie du schon geschrieben hast) Unfälle, Tragödien & Tod, etc, die ich selbst aus nächster Nähe erfahre.
Was direkt neben mir bzw. um mich herum passiert, hat eine ganze andere Wirkung, als das was auf einem Stück Papier steht o. mich per Röhren- bzw. Flachbild anstrahlt.
Da werden bei mir ganz andere Sinne gereizt. Man darf z.B. den Geruch nicht vergessen.
Sowas hat man (bisher) nicht in der Zeitung u. den Nachrichten. Und auch nicht in einem Computerspiel.


----------



## Zubunapy (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hui, hier geht's ja zur Sache!*



			
				Boesor am 26.07.2008 14:49 schrieb:
			
		

> DaMastaFlex am 26.07.2008 14:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Korrekt. Oder hat sich jemand bei Quake4, SplinterCell (wird ja gerne als Taktikshooter bezeichnet) oder Stranglehold beschwert?
Ähm, Moment. Man hat!! 



> > übrings bin ich auch schon 28.. seit mein 11 lebens jahr besitz ich nen pc. und mir hats nicht geschadet!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ich bin 70, Kettenraucher und hab keinen Krebs, ich nehme an du bemerkst worauf ich hinaus will.



Ansich kein größeres Problem: Du bist Rentner, willst deine Jugend zurück und gehst nie zum Arzt 

Aber irgendwie hätte ich dich jünger geschätzt :-o


----------



## HeadbangerX (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hui, hier geht's ja zur Sache!*

lol!

ich bin dafür das es GAR KEINE gewalt spiele mehr in deutschland gibt weil es zu viel für das gemüt eines armen schwachen deutschen ist wenn mal jemand angeschossen wird "im spiel" oder man den der den verletzen /getöteten wegbringt auch nochmal "killt" weil der ja einen sonst selbst früher oder später killen würde aber egal ò___ Ó

diese miese pseodo moral der deutschen kackt mich langsam an spiele ab 18 indiziert nur bei ebay oder sonst wo sinbd ja AUCH noch zensiert!
gibt ja garnicks mehr normales!

vor 5 jahren hats auch niemanden interessiert ob der kleine bruder grad mit seinen freunden im wohnzimmer Manhunt spielt oder die kleine schwester mit mami "Die D.I.A. Show" guckt 

NIEMANDEN!!!

es war scheiss egal es war nie thema ich verstehe garnicht wie das überhaupt zu einem geworden ist  >_<

ich bin 17 und habe schon mit 12 jahren manhunt gespielt call of duty, postal 2, quake 3 und was auch immer und mir hat es NIE geschadet es war auch egal ob ich vor der glotze sitze und nen anime um 13:00 mitags schaue wo mädels mit brüsten gezeigt werden -.-

und was ist heute ?

zensur wo es nur geht!
nen anime der 28minne geht wird auf 12 verkürzt das ende wird weg gemacht

spiele werden alle wenn da nur mal kurz böse gekuckt wird ab 16/18 frei gegeben wenn überhaupt und dann auch noch ZEnsiert!

wieso soll den kindern/jugendlichen/ERWACHSENEN  alles vorenthalten werden?

irgendwann laufen kleine kinder zum sandkasten und rammen sich messer in den bauch weil sie ja gesehen haben das es denen im anime nichts machrt und WUNDERN sich dann nicht zu kurz wieso es plötzlich so brennt .__.

in usa gabs den fall dass kinder "naruto" gespielt haben und das kind vergraben haben am nächsten tag kamen sie wieder aber das kind wollte nicht mehr spielen .... warum wohl? wegen d*** OH!" zensiert~

es ging sogar so weit das ich selbst an meiner eigenen Schule BEGRÜNDUNGSLOS des "geplanten amoklaufs" beschuldigt wurde!

LOL!!
als ob ich nicks besseres vor hab! 

soweit von mir //


----------



## fachkraft (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hui, hier geht's ja zur Sache!*



			
				Zubunapy am 27.07.2008 16:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 26.07.2008 14:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmm...hehe... ich denke mal das soll nur ein beispiel sein, dass man nicht alles verallgemeinern kann. natürlich ist rauchen an sich gefährlich und führt zu gesundheitsschäden (wie ich selber bemerken musste). totzdem muss es nicht jeden betreffen und derjenige den es eben nicht betrifft kann daraus nicht ableiten, dass generell das rauchen ungefährlich ist. das überträgt man jetzt mal auf gewalt in spielen und man hat die aussage, die damit eigentlich getroffen werden sollte  . andersum ginge es allerdings auch, z..b.

"ich bin 15, spiele gta und stehle autos."

also einzelschicksale kann man nicht als regelfall definieren. darum sind aussagen wie : "mir schadet es nicht" oder "der amokäufer hat counterstrike gespielt"  in so einer diskussion völlig fehl am platze, auch wenn die medien das natürlich anders sehen. die frage ist an sich doch: wie sieht der spieler die situation? sieht er nur das grafikpixel, dass er treffen muss um eine reaktion auszulösen, die ihn in die lage versetzt das spiel zu gewinnen, oder ist es für ihn eine reale welt. 

ich glaube übrigens auch, dass jemand der sowas wie "mitleid" empfindet, wenn ein pixelmensch sich in einer schmerzanimation krümmt, weitaus gefährdeter ist, als jemand der das ganze eben als teil des spiel sieht, denn erstere stellt einen bezug zur realität auf und da fängts eigentlich an gefährlich zu werden.

selbst der hartgesottenste killerspielfreak (und als solchen würde ich mich z.b.bezeichnen), sieht ganz schön blass aus, wenn er mal in einen verkehrunfall mit verletzten gerät (die müssen also nicht mal tot sein). da merkt man ganz schnell wie "hart" man eigentlich wirklich ist.  
im spiel allerdings nehme ich herumfliegende körperteile nur als feebackanzeige wahr, dass ich was getroffen hab. und die möglichkeit gegner nur zu verletzen, damit sie als köder dienen ist für mich nur ein taktisches moment. 

im übrigen glaube ich auch dass eine spezielle deutsche fassung  oder eine unter-18 version von fc2 gar nicht machbar wäre. denn im spiel ist z.b. feuer ein ganz entscheidendes mittel zum zweck und wird auch zum "töten" eingesetzt. wie soll man das rüberbringen? sollen die gegner einfach stumm schmelzen? da macht man sich als programmierer die mühe alles so echt wie möglich zu machen und dann sowas? neenee...das kanns ja dann auch nicht sein. ich will das in filmen alles so real wirkt wie möglich...also will ich das in spielen auch.

@headbangerx 
hm...bei deiner agressiven schreibe, kann ich mir schon ganz gut, vorstellen wie man dich des potentiellen amoklaufs beschuldigen konnte


----------



## Boesor (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hui, hier geht's ja zur Sache!*



			
				HeadbangerX am 27.07.2008 18:39 schrieb:
			
		

> lol!
> 
> 
> soweit von mir //



Vielleicht liegts ja an mir, aber irgendwie hast du ein wenig unzusammenhängend geschrieben. Ich frage mich, was du sagen möchtest.


----------



## nikolaus2006 (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hui, hier geht's ja zur Sache!*

Tja zuviel Realismus sehr bedenklich, besser ist sicher (wie im wirklichen Leben) -Bombe abwerfen -Anzeige 500 Tote- und die Schweinerei möglichst nicht sehen.
Im Übrigen hat schon mal jemand bei Rasern und Unfallverursachern geforscht was die spielen, Rennspiele?
Vielleicht liegts ja auch an jedem selbst wer weiß das schon,  ist ja offenbar auch viel natürlicher im Fernsehen das Blut spritzen zu lassen als einen nackten Arsch zu zeigen.
Dafür haben ja vermutlich jetzt viele Ärsche das sprechen gelernt. Forenbeiträge natürlich ausgenommen.


----------



## TheHuman (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hui, hier geht's ja zur Sache!*

Wie immer ... das nervt!
Der Trailer ist doch Klasse gemacht. Freu mich schon auf das Game - so wie es ist!
Jeder fordert mehr Realismus, was die Grafik, Physik & KI angeht, wenn es dann umgesetzt wird, schreit man "zu heftig"! Das gehört verdammt nochmal dazu! 
Wenn es nicht für Jugendliche geeignet ist "Keine Jugendfreigabe" drauf und fertig und nicht verstümmeln! Das sehe ich genau so wie DaMastaFlex. Bei Filmen funktioniert das doch auch, warum nicht bei Games?!
Und was bitte, ist bei Farcry 2 anders als bei anderen Shootern, außer das es natürlich moderner ist, Farcry2 heißt & nicht auf einer fiktiven Insel spielt! .... Ahh ... ich habs, Afrika gibt es wirklich! 
Bei Crysis hat keiner geschrien, das war eine Fiktion! 
Bei CoD: World At War gibt es auch solche Diskussionen - also bei Allem, was nicht auf einer ausgedachten Insel spielt! 
Woran das liegt, dass es immer wieder zu solchen Diskussionen kommt?
Am WWII - Komplex den Deutschland meint zu haben, weil man ja keiner Fliege mehr ein Leid antun darf, an der bescheuerten Tagespresse, die aus jeder Mücke einen Elefanten macht, an solchen Sendungen im TV wo sich so richtige "Auskenner" über alle möglichen Sachen auslassen & an den Eltern (siehe unten)!
Wer mit Games ein Problem hat und nicht zwischen Realität & Spiel unterscheiden kann, sollte eh einen Psychiater aufsuchen, egal wie real das Spiel erscheint!
Aber...
Ich bin selbst Vater einer 14järigen Tochter und kann es auf keinen Fall gut heißen, wenn jemand wie HeadbangerX schon mit 12 Jahren Spiele wie Manhunt zockt/gezockt hat. 
So etwas ist auch der Grund, warum sich die Medien wie die Aasgeier darauf stürzen und meinen, dass es der Gesellschaft nicht gut tun würde, solche Games zuzulassen.
Manche Sachen sind halt doch nicht für jede Altersgruppe geeignet. Das hat schon seinen Sinn mit einer "FSK-Einstufung". Da gehören dann aber immer noch die Eltern in die Pflicht, darauf zu achten was Ihre Sprösslinge so sehen & zocken! 
Wenn  das mal ALLE einsehen würden und Deutschland seinen Komplex ablegt, hätte die Presse nichts mehr zu berichten & ich und viele andere "Erwachsene" könnten in Good Old Germany vielleicht dann doch mal die Games in Ruhe in "german uncut" zocken egal wie realistisch das Spiel scheint! 
Keine Angst, ihr lieben Jugendliche, auch Ihr werdet älter 

mfg
TheHuman


----------



## Ufuk2142 (8. August 2008)

*AW: Hui, hier geht's ja zur Sache!*

Der Trailer zeigt das Far Cry 2 nicht für kinder geeignet ist, deswegen steht auf der verpackung "Keine Jugenfreigabe" und darf auch nicht an kinder verkauft werden. für solche spiele braucht man eine gewisse reife, das heißt aber nicht das durch gewalt spiele leute zu mördern werden, diese aussage ist einfach nur dähmlich. man kann nicht mit maus und tastatur das schiessen üben. die leute die shooter als grund für amockläufe angeben haben keine ahrnung und haben auch noch nie selber shooter gespielt. ich spiele seit 2-3 jahren shooter aber ich bin weder aggressiv noch gewalttätig geworden.


----------



## AranoiT (12. August 2008)

*AW: Hui, hier geht's ja zur Sache!*

Also ich hätte es im Spiel gerne so real und brutal wie möglich, ich liebe solche Spiele, heist aber nicht, das ich je den Gedanken hatte jemanden mit meinem Samurai katana schwert (das ich habe) den Kopf ab zu schlagen. Früher haben Menschen auch schon Menschen umgebracht, nur gabs weniger Medien, also hatts niemand mitbekommen, heute ist das anders, jeder Fliegenschiss kann man heut zu tage im Fernsehen anschauen, da ist es doch klar das man einen Schuldigen sucht: Games.
Sollen die Politiker lieber mal den Jugendlichen wieder hoffnung und was zu tun geben dann passiert auch weniger.
Wie dem auch sei, ich Spiele schon ca. 10 Jahre Ballerspiele und bin weder brutal noch gestört in der Birne. 
GreeZ AranoiT


----------

